# Spieler zerstören das Spiel



## Kezpa (11. Oktober 2010)

Um gleich zu meiner Frage zu kommen....

ich hab vor 2 Monaten gehört das aufgrund etlicher beschwerden oder wünsche das Gottesschild des Paladins generft werden soll insofern das man sich nicht mehr bewegen kann wenn man es benutzt, wird quasi zu nem eisblock . Find ich ziemlich lächerlich ( bin selber paladin )

aber mir kommt es seltsam vor das spieler rumflennen dass die bubble doch so imba ist....man wird unverwundbar...toll... man macht aber 50% weniger schaden... dadurch sollte keiner mehr sterben..Außerdem nimmt der Pala die bubble doch eigentlich nur um sich dann wieder hochzuheilen bzw als zweite insi oder um alle debuffs zu entfernen so mach ichs zumindest.
Und wenn der Pala sich hochheilt ist er als retri oom. Als heiler eher net aber der is ja auch keine bedrohung im bezug auf dmg...und tank pala brauch glaub keine bubble machen soviel wie der aushält  wenn doch dann ist er aber auch oom.

Wenn man mal die Vorgeschichte der Bubble betrachtet...in dem spiel Warcraft III hat der Menschliche Paladin held eine Bubble die ihn 15-45 sekunden unverwundbar macht...ist jetzt nicht stark zu vergleichen mit der aus WoW aber man sollte das mal betrachten wieso sollen solche fähigkeiten geändert werden. Jede Klasse hat doch seine individuellen fähigkeiten das macht ja jeden so einzigartig und so sollte es doch auch bleiben. Was würde der schurke sagen wenn man ihm die stunfähigkeiten wegnimmt oder die unsichtbarkeit. Dem Hexer sein pet und dem Druiden seine gestaltwandlerfähigkeit...würd keinem gefallen... ich hab jetzt so den verdacht das einige einfach flennen wennse nen pala sehen der bubble macht ihn deshalb net gekillt kriegen und 12 sekunden vor ihm wegrennen müssen : /

korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber is dat net scheiße das es immer wieder leute gibt die flennen das die und die fähigkeit doch echt "imba" is und man sie nerfen soll nur weil man sie selbst nicht hat und deshalb nen nachteil hat?
mich nervts ja selber wenn ich im BG rumrenn und mir nen pala als gegner übern weg rollt und er seine bubble anmacht...dann sag ich kurz lol nub  und jut is ( als joke )

wie gesagt ich hab es nur gehört ich behaupte es nicht ich wills halt nur wissen obs stimmt mit dem nerf und eure meinung dazu hören vor allem von den Paladin spielern das unsere Schutzblase so gestutzt wird.

Ich weise darauf hin das meine Schreibweise missverständlich wirken kann daher lest erst und wems net gefällt der soll das Rote X in der oberen rechten Ecke drücken

schiebt euch eure flames , ihr wisst schon wohin^^


----------



## Zanny (11. Oktober 2010)

Gottesschild macht mit Cata alle Gegner unverwundbar hab ich gehört!


----------



## Kalesia (11. Oktober 2010)

so is das halt in der Wohlstandsgesellschaft.

"Stein is so OP, muss generft werden." Sagt die Schere, "aber Papier is Balanced"


----------



## Nanonium (11. Oktober 2010)

ich bin kezpas meinung, auch wenn ich kein pala hab.


----------



## Leethas (11. Oktober 2010)

Flames? Also ich finde du hast recht! Schurken mit ihrer Unsichtbarkeit und den DoTs und Stunnen sind auch nicht ohne und das der Paladin mit Bubble und alles Zäh wird und die anderen nerven kann finde ich ist gerecht^^
Jeder hat sein eigenes Spielzeug womit er im PvP nervan oder die gegner ärgern kann^^
Krieger Anstürmen, Paladin Bubbles, Jäger totstellen, Schurken Stun und Unsichtbarkeit, Priester das sie *gut* Heilen können, Todesritter mit Ghularmee, Schamanen mit keine Ahnung, Totems zum drüberstolpern? xD , Magier mit Eisblock , Hexer mit Pets und Dots, Lebenabsaugen, Druiden mit Formwandel unterm Kampf!

Grüße euer Lee!


----------



## Oshidio (11. Oktober 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> dem Druiden seine gestaltwandlerfähigkeit...



mit dem nächsten patch kann sich der heal druide nur alle 5 min in nen baum verwandeln, ist also halbert weg,

zum thema: ich find bubble jetzt nich so schlimm, gibt ja auch klassen die diese wegmachen können. Außerdem wenn ein pala seine bubble benutzt um sich zu heilen, tu ich das genau so (ok mim rogue nur verband aber besser als nichts).
Zudem müsste mann auch andere skills nerven wie eisblock, schattenkugeldings vom shadow etc. Zuletzt mein ich das die bubble eh nicht entfernt wird, ist schon zu lange im spiel ohne das sie iwie genervt wurde, also warum jetzt anfangen?


----------



## Tounho (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab nie was gehört das die ausm Spiel soll. Wiso auch? Mage hat block und andere klassen wie Schurke War dk ham ähnliches. 
Ich find den Pala halt nur allgemein zu stark. Früher wars besser gebalanced (mimimi xD).


----------



## Kezpa (11. Oktober 2010)

danke für eure wundervollen Antworten = ) ich bedanke mich


----------



## red soil (11. Oktober 2010)

Und warum machen die Spieler ihr Spiel kaputt nur wenn eine fähigkeit "genervt " wird lol 

Nur weil man sich als Pala da drin nichtmehr bewegen kann ? ich mein abhauen kansnt auf ne andere art xD

Hab selber pala als main und wenn ich pvp oder sonst was bin benutze ich zwar kurz bubble aber nur um mich hoch zu healen oder whateva nicht um davon zu laufen =x


----------



## Dragull (11. Oktober 2010)

die meisten heulen doch nur rum weil sie kein pala spielen können , wenn sie selber pala hatten würden sie die bubble auch nutzen und sich nicht mehr beschweren .
leider gibt es immer irgendwelche NEIDER ob im game oder real leben nur dort können sie nicht flennen und den stadt bitte nimt doch die doofen steuern weg .
also wird ingame rum gejault .


----------



## Arthas1993 (11. Oktober 2010)

> Um gleich zu meiner Frage zu kommen....
> 
> ich hab vor 2 Monaten gehört das aufgrund etlicher beschwerden oder wünsche das Gottesschild des Paladins generft werden soll insofern das man sich nicht mehr bewegen kann wenn man es benutzt, wird quasi zu nem eisblock . Find ich ziemlich lächerlich ( bin selber paladin )
> 
> ...




so um mal eines klar zustellen,
der pala hat auser den schild noch weiter unfaire vorteile gegenüber andrern klassen:
1. kann er in einer PvE skillung wunderbar auch sehr gut PvP machen als Vergelter
2. hat er 2 stunns die und ich spiele arena als diszi priester sehr hart dort sein können und dann macht er noch das gotteschild und wär ich nicht grade priester
mit massenbannung dann wäre das ein ewiger kampf biss ich tot wäre
3. pala heiler sind ebenfalls in arena und pvp ebenfals sehr schwer tot zu bekommen den erstens halten sie viel aus dank der platten rüstung und zweitens haben sie noch gottesschild und so weiter ^^


sind mal 3 gründe warum ICH dafür bin das die generft wird und wie du sagtest ein pala tank braucht die auch nicht dann ist sie ja eh nur für PvP mehr zu gebrauchen


----------



## KingKohli (11. Oktober 2010)

ich finde dieses ganze rumgenerve ist doch völlig labil


----------



## Kezpa (11. Oktober 2010)

red schrieb:


> Und warum machen die Spieler ihr Spiel kaputt nur wenn eine fähigkeit "genervt " wird lol
> 
> Nur weil man sich als Pala da drin nichtmehr bewegen kann ? ich mein abhauen kansnt auf ne andere art xD
> 
> Hab selber pala als main und wenn ich pvp oder sonst was bin benutze ich zwar kurz bubble aber nur um mich hoch zu healen oder whateva nicht um davon zu laufen =x





ich sehe schon du hast das thema nicht so verstanden wie ich es meine....ich sage keineswegs das das spiel zerstört wird aufgrund des nerfens der bubble...

ich meine damit wenn alle rumflennen alle spieler das eine fähigkeit so nervig ist...es vorher aber nie jemanden gestört hat , sie damit das spiel zerstören wenn diese fähigkeit geändert wird...es ist von anfang an eine fähigkeit gewesen sie wurde nie geändert und nur weil einige an nem pala krepieren der ne bubble macht flennen sie und sie soll generft werden....

ich will damit sagen wenn ich jetzt 4 millionen spieler bezahle das sie sagen wir wollen die unsichtbarkeit des schurken mit einem debuff haben oder sowas....dann wird blizz das vllt machen ( vllt! ) wenn es stark genug rüberkommt das diese 4 millionen spieler vllt aufhören mitm spielen wenns net generft wird...verstehst ...so in etwa bissl übertrieben aber in so nem sinn mein ichs


----------



## Andoral1990 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich versteh das geheule auch nicht...

Im Pve intersiert michs eh nicht

und mit pvp hab ich mit palas nich so das problem...  wenn man gescheites pvpgear hat sind die 50% schaden en witz... hab schon einige one on one duelle gegen palas gewonnen in dem ich ihn gescheit gekitet hab.   Okay ich bin shammy...  erdbindung frostschock... gewitter(30sec cd glyphe)  macht das ganze ziemlich einfach... weiß nich wies bei andere klassen is aber ich zb mag ms krieger viel weniger als palas... wobei ich jetzt auch nich rumheule dass die zu op sind...   ich hab zwar absolut keine chance gegen sie (vieleicht mach ich auch was falsch) aber das is mir grad mal sowas von lax XD


----------



## OnkelPle (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man bedenkt, das manche "Kiddys" (auch Erwachsene können Geistig noch Kiddys sein) schon nen Heulkrampf bekommen, wenn ne Instanz länger als 10 Minuten dauert, kann man sich vorstellen warum das vielleicht irgendwann so eingeführt wird mit der Bubble.

Es dauert einfach zu lange, den Pala zu legen! Du, TE, hast das schon ganz richtig geschildert: Es heulen meistens nur die rum, die selber keinen Pala haben und denken, dass die Bubble zu Imba ist! Wenn man jedoch bedenkt, dass nahezu jeder Charakter irgend eine Fähigkeit hat, um Schaden zu minimieren oder auf 0 zu bringen (Priester Schild, Schurke Verschwinden, Dudu Bärchen, Mage Unsichtbarkeit...) aber die meisten genau das nicht beherrschen, wird eben über den Pala gemeckert - zu Imba, zu lange Imba, zu einfach Imba... Blubb...

Ich finde es auch zum brechen, wenn mal wieder irgend eine Klasse gestutzt wird, weil irgend ein Grüppchen an Spielern neidisch ist oder nicht damit klar kommt, dass es eben Fähigkeiten gibt, die einen Kampf in die Länge ziehen können.

Barlow hat leider so oft Recht mit seinen Klassenbeschreibungen - Das Ergebnis ist: Nur die eigene Klasse darf Imba sein und nie nen Nerf bekommen, sonst wird der 13 Euro Joker gezogen!

Ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich, das Cata so dermaßen Schwer wird und bleibt (zumindest ein paar Monate), dass sämltliche Kiddys abhauen und Hello Kitty Online spielen gehen! Ich bin das genöle satt und dieses ständige "ogo ogo" wenn man grade am Buffen ist und dann schon die ersten Pfeile, Schattenblitze, Eiszapfen und Eichhörnchen durch die Gegend fliegen!


----------



## Zanny (11. Oktober 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> so um mal eines klar zustellen,
> der pala hat auser den schild noch weiter unfaire vorteile gegenüber andrern klassen:
> 1. kann er in einer PvE skillung wunderbar auch sehr gut PvP machen als Vergelter
> 2. hat er 2 stunns die und ich spiele arena als diszi priester sehr hart dort sein können und dann macht er noch das gotteschild und wär ich nicht grade priester
> ...


1. Rets sind mit pvp Skillung schon crap zur Zeit was soll man bitte mit der PvE Skillung dann Anfangen
2. 1 Stund und 1 CC der bei Schaden bricht, besorg dir Gear dann lachst du ihn aus wenn du gehammert bist. 
3. Healpalas sind op das stimmt


----------



## MaexxDesign (11. Oktober 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber is dat net scheiße das es immer wieder leute gibt die flennen das die und die fähigkeit doch echt "imba" is und man sie nerfen soll nur weil man sie selbst nicht hat und deshalb nen nachteil hat?


So ist das leider.
Und wenn sich Blizzard immer wieder reinreden lässt, wird es nie ein Ende haben.
Blizzard sollte klarstellen, dass sie in Zukunft die Entscheidungen selbst treffen und nicht weinende Minderjährige berücksichtigen.

Sollte wieder wie Classic werden:
Hexer haben ihren scheiß Fear.
Schurken ihre scheiß Stuns.
Paladine ihre scheiß 3 Bubbles.
usw.


----------



## Arthas1993 (11. Oktober 2010)

> 1. Rets sind mit pvp Skillung schon crap zur Zeit was soll man bitte mit der PvE Skillung dann Anfangen
> 2. 1 Stund und 1 CC der bei Schaden bricht, besorg dir Gear dann lachst du ihn aus wenn du gehammert bist.
> 3. Healpalas sind op das stimmt



1. naja ich kenne leute die gut in pve skillung auch pvp machen daher post mir bitte maln link zu ner pve skillung und zu ner pvp skillung damit ich die unterschiede sehe
2. ja aber nicht wenn der stun aufn heiler geht der bricht zwar bei erlittenen schaden aber biss dahin hat der sicher in arena den dd gekillt


----------



## celion (11. Oktober 2010)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> So ist das leider.
> Und wenn sich Blizzard immer wieder reinreden lässt, wird es nie ein Ende haben.
> Blizzard sollte klarstellen, dass sie in Zukunft die Entscheidungen selbst treffen und nicht weinende Minderjährige berücksichtigen.
> 
> ...



Dann komm aber damit klar dass der Pala keinen Schaden macht


----------



## Dabow (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab gehört, der Paladin soll aus dem Spiel gepatched werden. Stimmt das ? Was passiert dann mit den ganzen Paladinen?

Kommen die wirklich in den WvE als Häschen ?


----------



## Zanny (11. Oktober 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> 1. naja ich kenne leute die gut in pve skillung auch pvp machen daher post mir bitte maln link zu ner pve skillung und zu ner pvp skillung damit ich die unterschiede sehe
> 2. ja aber nicht wenn der stun aufn heiler geht der bricht zwar bei erlittenen schaden aber biss dahin hat der sicher in arena den dd gekillt


1. zuviel Arbeit jetzt 
2. Wenn der DD nackt und afk ist könnte das passieren ja


----------



## Sakthena (11. Oktober 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> so um mal eines klar zustellen,
> der pala hat auser den schild noch weiter unfaire vorteile gegenüber andrern klassen:
> 1. kann er in einer PvE skillung wunderbar auch sehr gut PvP machen als Vergelter
> 2. hat er 2 stunns die und ich spiele arena als diszi priester sehr hart dort sein können und dann macht er noch das gotteschild und wär ich nicht grade priester
> ...



Wer als Priester Probleme mit Retri oder Tank Pala hat macht irgendwie was falsch wenn du mich fragst. Heal pala is wieder was anderes, die sind echt bissel op...


----------



## OnkelPle (11. Oktober 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> so um mal eines klar zustellen,
> der pala hat auser den schild noch weiter unfaire vorteile gegenüber andrern klassen:
> 1. kann er in einer PvE skillung wunderbar auch sehr gut PvP machen als Vergelter
> 2. hat er 2 stunns die und ich spiele arena als diszi priester sehr hart dort sein können und dann macht er noch das gotteschild und wär ich nicht grade priester
> ...



Ähm... Und das von nem DK? 2 Fähigkeiten, einen zum Schweigen zu bringen, eine Fähigkeit, einen an der Flucht zu hindern (bzw mehrere wenn man einfrieren und verlangsamen mitrechnet), Skillungen für PvP und PvE zu gebrauchen (Blut, Unheilig und Frost), Selbstheilungsfähigkeiten, mehrere Pets (Ghoule, Armee, Gargoyle, Würmer) sowie eine Fähigkeit, gestorbene Spieler ins Leben zurück zu holen, so das sie zumindest kurzzeitig weitermachen können... Soll ich noch mehr Gründe nennen, warum ich jetzt nicht verstehe, warum ein DK rumheult?

JEDE Klasse hat seine Vor- und Nachteile! Wir als Palas können nichts dafür, wenn so manch einer seine Klasse nur nicht spielen kann oder 10 Minuten für "Krass Schei*e lang!!!11elf" hält! Jeder, der seine Klasse wirklich beherrscht, wird keine Probleme mit dem Schild haben! Zumindest sterbe ich im BG immer noch oft genug mit ihm - ein paar Leute können dann wohl doch spielen!


----------



## Bozz3022 (11. Oktober 2010)

sie werden dem pala die bubble nie versauen, so wie sie ist wird sie auch bleiben weil ein pala ohne sie verloren wäre. ein pala der nicht laufen kann in der bubble, gut warten die dds 8 sekunden bis sie in openfield wegbomben. ein heal pala ohne eine bubble würde so schnell sterben das wäre schlimm. und retris fressen auch genug und deswegen brauchen sie die bubble genauso. und trotzdem wird es IMMER leute geben die sich über die bubble aufregen. genau wie über den eisblock vom mage, den fear vom wl die wölfe vom enh usw usw usw.... das gibt es immer.


----------



## Sergej Sch. (11. Oktober 2010)

Kalesia schrieb:


> so is das halt in der Wohlstandsgesellschaft.
> 
> "Stein is so OP, muss generft werden." Sagt die Schere, "aber Papier is Balanced"




lol


----------



## Tereos (11. Oktober 2010)

falls sie wirklich vorhaben die bubble zu nerfen können sie bei 75% der oh-shit-skills einer jeden klasse anfangen zu nerfen. finde es nur lächerlich sowas überhaupt in betracht zu ziehen. klar hat wohl schonmal jeder geflucht wenn im pvp nen pala seine bubble anschmeißt und sich dann healt aber so ist das leben. einfach mal alles so lassen wie es ist und lernen damit umzugehen.


----------



## Arthas1993 (11. Oktober 2010)

> Ähm... Und das von nem DK? 2 Fähigkeiten, einen zum Schweigen zu bringen, eine Fähigkeit, einen an der Flucht zu hindern (bzw mehrere wenn man einfrieren und verlangsamen mitrechnet), Skillungen für PvP und PvE zu gebrauchen (Blut, Unheilig und Frost), Selbstheilungsfähigkeiten, mehrere Pets (Ghoule, Armee, Gargoyle, Würmer) sowie eine Fähigkeit, gestorbene Spieler ins Leben zurück zu holen, so das sie zumindest kurzzeitig weitermachen können... Soll ich noch mehr Gründe nennen, warum ich jetzt nicht verstehe, warum ein DK rumheult?
> 
> JEDE Klasse hat seine Vor- und Nachteile! Wir als Palas können nichts dafür, wenn so manch einer seine Klasse nur nicht spielen kann oder 10 Minuten für "Krass Schei*e lang!!!11elf" hält! Jeder, der seine Klasse wirklich beherrscht, wird keine Probleme mit dem Schild haben! Zumindest sterbe ich im BG immer noch oft genug mit ihm - ein paar Leute können dann wohl doch spielen!



Ich hab nur den dk gepostet mein priester ist das http://eu.wowarmory....r&cn=K%C3%A1nas spiele zur zeit weniger arena hab daher keien skillung zurzeit 
also nicht glauben nur weil ich den dk gepostet hab ich hab nur den 
und glaub nicht das ich ihn nicht spielen kann, denn pvp mach ich mit dem zurzeit nicht ^^



> Wer als Priester Probleme mit Retri oder Tank Pala hat macht irgendwie was falsch wenn du mich fragst. Heal pala is wieder was anderes, die sind echt bissel op...



wenn 1 pala dich fokust hab ich bisher immer das problem gehabt mit den stunns und co


----------



## Peter@buffed (11. Oktober 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> Wenn man mal die Vorgeschichte der Bubble betrachtet...in dem spiel Warcraft III hat der Menschliche Paladin held eine Bubble die ihn 15-45 sekunden unverwundbar macht...ist jetzt nicht stark zu vergleichen mit der aus WoW aber man sollte das mal betrachten wieso sollen solche fähigkeiten geändert werden.



Jo so wars mal, man war einfach nur unverwundbar und konnte alles zu 100% machen ..nciht wie heut zu Tage 50% weniger dmg / heal


----------



## OnkelPle (11. Oktober 2010)

Und der Priester kann etwa nix um Feinde abzuwehren? Fear und der ganze andere Kram? Letztens wurde ich von nem Priester übernommen - Trinket war verbraucht, alles andere auch - zack, konnte ich nur noch zusehen wie ich ne Klippe im BG runterspringe... Fähigkeiten zu kontern gibts ja wohl bei jeder Klasse... Ein gut gespielter Priester is kaum kaputt zu bekommen, wie auch jede andere Klasse!

Edit: Der Schild ist schon ok so - außerdem ist er nicht instant nutztbar. Manche tun ja echt so, als ob Palas ständig mit Schild rumlaufen können...


----------



## Arthas1993 (11. Oktober 2010)

> Und der Priester kann etwas nix um Feinde abzuwehren? Fear und der ganze andere Kram? Letztens wurde ich von nem Priester übernommen - Trinket war verbraucht, alles andere auch - zack, konnte ich nur noch zusehen wie ich ne Klippe im BG runterspringe... Fähigkeiten zu kontern gibts ja wohl bei jeder Klasse... Ein gut gespielter Priester is kaum kaputt zu bekommen, wie auch jede andere Klasse!



als heiler ja aber nicht vergessen um was es geht und zwar um gottesschild und da wär ein nerv angebracht kannst drehen und wenden wie du willst blizz wirds wahrscheinlich iwann machen und da können wir nichts ändern


----------



## Killerbeef (11. Oktober 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> so um mal eines klar zustellen,
> der pala hat auser den schild noch weiter unfaire vorteile gegenüber andrern klassen:
> 1. kann er in einer PvE skillung wunderbar auch sehr gut PvP machen als Vergelter
> 2. hat er 2 stunns die und ich spiele arena als diszi priester sehr hart dort sein können und dann macht er noch das gotteschild und wär ich nicht grade priester
> ...




Ich als PvE Spieler kann nur sagen, das ein Paladin im PvE NUR Vorteile bringt. Ich selber habe einen Vergelter/Tank gespielt und wurde sehr gerne mitgenommen, sowohl als Vergelter als auch als Tank. Als vergelter weil er einfach Klasse Supporten kann, dank der Buffs und Skills, und als Tank weil er (meiner Meinung nach) sehr viel aushält.
Du bist ein PvP Spieler, oder? World of Warcraft ist meiner meinung nach nicht für PvP ausgelegt und wird es auch nie, denke ich. Deswegen wird es immer Leute geben, die was an andere Klassen auszusetzen haben. Würd es kein PvP geben, würde nie jmd "rumheulen", weil es der Gruppe eben weiterhilft.


----------



## Drabush (11. Oktober 2010)

Hey seih doch froh:
du kannst den cast "Ruhestein" nicht mehr durch panisches Laufen unterbrechen  was ja schonmal ein Vorteil ist..
Spaß bei Seite. Es ist doch so das du Bubble in 90 % der fälle sowieso für Ruhe...ähm 1mal vollheilen bitte benutzt und das kannst du auch wenn du auf einer stelle stehst und die Aussage: Als Retri ist man sowieso dann oom...MANATRANK UND BÄÄM
Dennnoch finde ich diese abschwächung bockmist, weil die Spielergemeinde hat sich jetzt schon so lange damit abgefunden das es so ist wie es ist.

Meine Meinung: Einfach nur lächerlich (genau wie Heldentum/Kampfrausch für magier..."individuellen fähigkeiten" wird es nicht mehr geben...Da jede klasse die andere aussticht)


----------



## Krezton (11. Oktober 2010)

Tounho schrieb:


> Früher wars besser gebalanced (mimimi xD).




Vorallem der Pala zu 60er zeiten oder der shamy um mal das genaue gegenteil zu nennen (wer die ironie nicht sieht .  .  . 
naja der hatt wohl nicht classic WoW gespielt^^)


----------



## Kezpa (11. Oktober 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> als heiler ja aber nicht vergessen um was es geht und zwar um gottesschild und da wär ein nerv angebracht kannst drehen und wenden wie du willst blizz wirds wahrscheinlich iwann machen und da können wir nichts ändern



und der grund für den nerv des gottesschildes wäre? ich glaub ein nerv am gottesschild ist passiv schon vorhanden da es nun fähigkeiten gibt die es entfernen können reicht euch das noch nicht?^^

ich finds eigentlich ziemlich lustig..erst lachen alle den paladin aus..dann wird er bissl gepusht und schon jammern alle wieder er ist zu stark und gehört generft^^

aber eigentlich jammern nur die pvpler an den fähigkeiten oder? kann mir kaum vorstellen das die raider jammern das der pala die bubble macht um dem Finish move von z.B fauldarm ohne impfung zu entkommen 

also ich finde die bubble soll bleiben wie sie ist...schlimm genug schon das handauflegen auch den debuff macht....

und btw... der pala hat nur 1 bubble nicht 3....Hand des schutzes ist ein segen ...magier haben da immer noch 100% dmg...es ist eigentlich eine verbündeten bubble und man kann net ma angreifen und es hält nur 10 sekunden...und göttlicher schutz...bubble?? dann wäre ja das schild des priesters auch ne bubble das hält nämlich fast genauso viel dmg ab^^


----------



## OnkelPle (11. Oktober 2010)

Doch, man könnte mal aufhören zu weinen  Aber den Hut darf sich Blizz leider aufsetzten. Es wurde selber mal gesagt von denen, dass es ihnen irgendwo leid tut, zu sehr auf die Spieler gehört zu haben. Und nun haben sie den Haufen am Hals. War ja nicht immer so, das WOW 12.000.000 Nörgler... ähm *hust* Spieler hatte.

Mit der Masse kommt natürlich auch eine unmenge an Ansprüchen auf. Nahezu jeder würde bei seiner Klasse lieber gern mehr davon und weniger davon haben. Alles auf einen Nenner zu bringen geht eben nicht. Wie dem auch sei - ich warte nun erstmal auf die finale Version der neuen Talentbäume und werde laut lachen über die, die wieder nur weinen werden und nichts raffen... (Von einem, der oft richtig skillt ohne Vorlage, sondern durch lesen der Talente!)

Grüße

Übertragung Ende!


----------



## MaexxDesign (11. Oktober 2010)

celion schrieb:


> Dann komm aber damit klar dass der Pala keinen Schaden macht


Damit kann ich als nicht PVP'ler und Shadowspieler leben.


----------



## Vadesh (11. Oktober 2010)

Dass man in der Bubble weniger Schaden macht ist echt ok, aber das die Bubble nur "Nachteile" für DDs bringt ist nicht ganz fair. Sinniger wäre es, wenn man auch ein etwas weniger Heilen würde, wenn die Bubble aktiv ist. Es ist in der Arena sau nervig einen Heilpala nach stunden endlich mal gen 0% zu bringen und dann ploppt bei 2% die Bubble auf und das ganze Spiel fängt von vorne an.


----------



## Didjumoi (11. Oktober 2010)

Als Mage möcht ich nur mal anführen, dass man im Eisblock genau 0% Schaden macht, sich nicht hochheilen kann und in aller Seelenruhe abwarten muss wie sich die Melees um einen Aufbauen in der irrwitzigen Hoffnung, dass der Blinzeln-CD abläuft.


----------



## Arthas1993 (12. Oktober 2010)

> Du bist ein PvP Spieler, oder? World of Warcraft ist meiner meinung nach nicht für PvP ausgelegt und wird es auch nie, denke ich. Deswegen wird es immer Leute geben, die was an andere Klassen auszusetzen haben. Würd es kein PvP geben, würde nie jmd "rumheulen", weil es der Gruppe eben weiterhilft



nein spiele mehr PvE aber abwechslung tut gut  achja aber es gibt PvP ^^ 



> und der grund für den nerv des gottesschildes wäre? ich glaub ein nerv am gottesschild ist passiv schon vorhanden da es nun fähigkeiten gibt die es entfernen können reicht euch das noch nicht?^^
> 
> ich finds eigentlich ziemlich lustig..erst lachen alle den paladin aus..dann wird er bissl gepusht und schon jammern alle wieder er ist zu stark und gehört generft^^
> 
> ...



der grund ganz einfach der pala kann sich auch so hochheilen dafür brauch er nicht unverwundbar sein 

und zu 





> aber eigentlich jammern nur die pvpler an den fähigkeiten oder? kann mir kaum vorstellen das die raider jammern das der pala die bubble macht um dem Finish move von z.B fauldarm ohne impfung zu entkommen



viele finish moves von bossen  durbrechen das schild und fauldarm auf jeden fall


----------



## Deis (12. Oktober 2010)

Weil Mamis Hosenscheisser sich vollmacht, wenn vor ihm ein Paladin steht den er 12 Sekunden, trotz seines super Arena Season 8 Sets und ueber-Pro-Skillung nicht 2-hittet. Das kratzt an seinem Ego. Da der Gros aus dieser Art Spieler besteht kommen dann irgendwann unsere Lead Designer, mit quasi in den Mund gelegten Worten:

"Ja, wir haben schon laenger ueberlegt, dass das Gottesschild zu maechtig ist, deswegen wurde es, ersatzlos, aus dem Spiel entfernt. Genau wie der Eisblock veraendert wurde. Mages nehmen nun, wenn sie sich in einem Eisblock verwandeln, auch Schaden. Jedoch keinen relativen Schaden, z.B. durch Flammenschock, oder einen NPC, dafuer aber ueber einen Zeitraum von 8 Sekunden, alle 2 Sekunden 3% der maximalen HP. Dafuer verringert sich aber ihre Aggro gegenueber den Ziel, bei PvE Kaempfen, um 16%. Das soll allen Damageklassen, die Moeglichkeit geben, nach Ablauf des Eisblocks, gleichermaßen am Kampfgeschen teilzunehmen und dem Mage dadurch keinen Übervorteil zu geben".


----------



## OnkelPle (12. Oktober 2010)

Didjumoi schrieb:


> Als Mage möcht ich nur mal anführen, dass man im Eisblock genau 0% Schaden macht, sich nicht hochheilen kann und in aller Seelenruhe abwarten muss wie sich die Melees um einen Aufbauen in der irrwitzigen Hoffnung, dass der Blinzeln-CD abläuft.



Wer macht denn im PvP nen Eisblock an, wenn er alleine gegen eine andere Klasse kämpft? Das is ja wie das Totstellen vom Jäger im PvP... Außerdem gibt es als Mage auch noch mehrere Talente, womit man anderen entkommen kann oder "geschützt" weiterhin Schaden raushaut... Mit Eisblock hat man ehr eine Fähigkeit, welche - meiner Meinung nach - ehr für PvE gedacht ist. Aggro Reset bzw der "Oh Kacke" (Sorry) Button! Unsichtbarkeit wird doch auch von kaum einen genutzt, wie ich letztens mal wieder in einem BG gemerkt hab. Es gibt so viele Fähigkeiten bei jeder Klasse, die nur etwas bringen, wenn man sie gezielt einsetzt... Ich spiele jede Klasse und nutze vielleicht grade mal 10% aller Fähigkeiten im Kampf - Situationsbedingt vielleicht mal 30% aber nie 100% meiner Fähigkeiten.

Damals war ich einer von denen, die ihre Hunter Fähigkeiten wirklich mal genutzt haben und damit auch umgehen konnten. Andere hatten ihr Pet dagegen auf Aggressiv stehen, welches dann wie ein Frettchen auf Dope in die Mobgruppen gesprungen ist...

Was ich damit sagen will: Ich denke schon, dass ich ein wenig über jede von mir gespielte Klasse weiß (das sind alle) aber keine zu 100% perfekt beherrsche - aber ich weiß ganz genau, dass wenn man sie wirklich beherrscht ein Pala Schild nur ein Grund zum lachen ist...


----------



## Pereace2010 (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich spiele selber als Krieger im BG und ich persöhnlich habe keine Probleme mit der Bubble vom Pala. Da geh ich dann einfach weg und wenn er wieder draussen ist hau ich ihm den Hinter nvoll.

Ich denke da gibts im BG schlimmeres über das man sich aufregen sollte. ZB Idioten die nicht wissen was sie da machen. usw usw


----------



## Braamséry (12. Oktober 2010)

An sich is die Bubble ja nix schlimmes, nur dauert sie zu lang.

Wenn man, wie du, sie zum entfernen der debuffs oder kurzen heilen nimmt, braucht man keine 12sec.

6sec würden da locker reichen und das wäre doch perfekt.

Es gibt nämlich 2 Beispiele was passiert wenn ein pala ne bubble macht wenn man ihn bearbeitet.

Fall a:
Man kloppt den Pala mühselig runter bis er vllt 10-20% hp hat und er die bubble anmacht. Heilt sich eben mal hoch und haut einen dann down, weil man vorher alle CDs zünden musste um ne chance zu haben.

Fall b:
Man kloppt den Pala mühelos runter, weil der nicht spielen kann oder schlechteres eq hat, was auch immer, er zündet die bubble und sagt sich: Homestone ftw.

Beide fälle sind mehr als scheiße.
Und beide treten nicht selten auf.
Wenn die bubble aber z.B. nur 6sec dauern würde, können sich die meisten nicht vollheilen und homestone erstrecht nicht verwenden. Da wäre der allgemeinheit geholfen. Der Pala mag dann meckern, aber was will man denn sagen, jede klasse hat nervs erfahren und die bubble macht viele palas erst starkt wenn die nichtr gut spielen, weil das gut dann zum guten teil behoben werden kann.



OnkelPle schrieb:


> Wer macht denn im PvP nen Eisblock an, wenn er alleine gegen eine andere Klasse kämpft? Das is ja wie das Totstellen vom Jäger im PvP...



Wann hat ein hunter denn keinen schaden mehr genommen als er totstellen nutzte?
Und wenn du meinst, dass totstellen mehr bringt als mal 2sec aus dem target zu sein, bist du entweder so dumm und fällst drauf rein oder hast nie hunter gespielt.

Wenn ich damals bei vllt 10-20% Totstellen gemacht hab, weil der nächste hieb mich umbringen würde, hat mein pet munter weiter draufgehaun. 
Wer soll da denn drauf reinfallen?

Aus meiner sicht müsste man das totstellen mal überarbeiten. Oder als PvP Talent sowas einfügen wie "Lässt den begleiter verschwinden" und dazu eben noch, dass die HP auf null sinken, optisch. Dann wäre es vllt annähernd wie ein eisblock, weil vllt mal jmd drauf reinfallen KÖNNTE.


----------



## Deis (12. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> An sich is die Bubble ja nix schlimmes, nur dauert sie zu lang.
> 
> Wenn man, wie du, sie zum entfernen der debuffs oder kurzen heilen nimmt, braucht man keine 12sec.
> 
> ...



Dann nerft aber auch bitte Handauflegen weg, das ist ja wohl auch Uba. Muss man den Pala ebenfalls zweimal runterkloppen.
Am besten, die ganze Klasse aus dem Spiel raus.


----------



## VILOGITY (12. Oktober 2010)

Ach wie süss

Die ganzen kleinen die schnell schnell mit WotlK nen Pala gelevelt haben weil sie gehört haben der wird IMBA flennen nun rum weil ihr 
ach so toller Lieblings Char nicht mehr so toll ist wie mit Patch 3.0, wo der Liebe Onkel von Blizzard den SKill gleich mit einprogrammiert hat.

Auf einmal sind Massen von "ich spiel Pala schon seit Classic" Pros aufgetaucht die man vor Patch 3.0 nie gesehen geschweige gekannt hat.
Wer von den Bobs heute kennt noch "Shrike" der schon Ret gespielt hat, als die meisten der Fürze hier noch /Spit/lol/Rofl geschrieben haben
wenn sie nen Pala gesehen haben in BC, falls sie überhaupt schon BC spielen durften.

Ja Achtung es gab auch Rets in BC und wenn sie ne tolle Gilde hatten und an Equip gekommen sind das nicht an den Krieger ging, konnten sie auch im BG einen auf die Fresse
hauen, und die Leute haben immer ganz dumm geschaut wenn sie am FH wieder wach geworden sind.
Jo musste man halt mehr als CS und Göttlicher Sturm drücken.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie der Pala mit CATA wird, wenn die Bubble nur noch 8 Sec hält und GS und Homestone nu auch net mehr geht. 
Hab gelesen der Schaden soll ja erst nach guten 10-12 sec einsetzen, wenn man genug Holy Power hat ?
Auch das man mehr als 3 Tasten drücken muss, oje da werden sich wieder Kilometer lange Whine Freds im Forum türmen von zornigen Menschen
die ihren geliebten Pala verloren glauben und das Blizz sie alle hasst.

So btw. rerollt nen Mage, der soll ja nu gaaaanz doll werden, und Skill is auch gleich mit drine.


----------



## OnkelPle (12. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Es gibt nämlich 2 Beispiele was passiert wenn ein pala ne bubble macht wenn man ihn bearbeitet.
> 
> Fall a:
> Man kloppt den Pala mühselig runter bis er vllt 10-20% hp hat und er die bubble anmacht. Heilt sich eben mal hoch und haut einen dann down, weil man vorher alle CDs zünden musste um ne chance zu haben.
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt: Ich spiele jetzt schon verdammt lange, aber ich habe noch nie einen Pala gesehen, der seine Bubble zündet und sich wegportet... Ich selber hab sogar 2 Palas und habe das noch nie gemacht irgendwie... Das mit dem Hochheilen hingegen schon, das machen Dudus, Priester und jede Klasse die sich heilen kann aber auch ständig. Jeder Dudu, dem ich im PvP begegnet bin, haut ständig nen HOT raus und wird immer und immer wieder hochgeheilt dadurch. Entweder man macht mehr Schaden, als sein HOT heilt, oder man hat ein Problem und muss warten, bis er OOM ist.

Seht es doch endlich ein: Jede Klasse hat seine Stärken und Schwächen!!! JEDE! Manche mähen mit ihrem Mage, Hexer oder sonstwas ganze Armeen um an Gegnern, andere sind damit aber schon überfordert, 3 Buttons innerhalb von einer Minuten zu finden. Es gibt in WOW nicht nur Pro- und Noobgamer sondern auch noch was dazwischen. Ich habe nur keine Ahnung, welcher der 3 Arten von Spielern man die ganzen Nerfs verdankt.


----------



## Kezpa (12. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> An sich is die Bubble ja nix schlimmes, nur dauert sie zu lang.
> 
> Wenn man, wie du, sie zum entfernen der debuffs oder kurzen heilen nimmt, braucht man keine 12sec.
> 
> ...






den fall b möchte ich net bestreiten oft genug selbst erlebt oder gemacht ^^

aber fall a ist mir ein rätsel....bleibst du beim pala stehen wenn er die bubble macht und sich vollheilt oder was?....als range dd solltest du dann sofort auf maximale distanz gehen...bubble is für mich soetwas wie eine kleine kampfpause wo man sich neu positionieren kann und vllt mal kurz durchatmen kann^^

das mit dem bubble + homestone....zufall das es exakt 12 sekunden sind beides ? keine ahnung...... aber wenn man schnell genug ist kann man den paladin genau dann stunen wenn der ruhestein quasi 0,1 sekunde vor dem teleport steht^^
denn dann ist die bubble ausgelaufen


----------



## Avolus (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde, dass an der Überlebensmechanik (you know) eines Paladins schon genug generft wurde.
Heute kann man bspw. nicht mehr Gottesschild anwerfen, sich vollheilen und kurz darauf noch eine Handauflegung hinterherschmeissen wenns wieder kritisch wird.

Wo steht das eigtl. mit dem Nerf?
Ich bin nicht so informiert über die kommende Erweiterung, aber von so einem Krampf habe ich noch nix gehört.


----------



## rycardo (12. Oktober 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> so um mal eines klar zustellen,
> der pala hat auser den schild noch weiter unfaire vorteile gegenüber andrern klassen:
> 1. kann er in einer PvE skillung wunderbar auch sehr gut PvP machen als Vergelter
> 2. hat er 2 stunns die und ich spiele arena als diszi priester sehr hart dort sein können und dann macht er noch das gotteschild und wär ich nicht grade priester
> ...



Ich sag dazu nur mimimimi
Warum sollte Bubble genervt!
Ich spiele selber spiele pala, bubble ist bei mir ganz unten ich benutz sie fast nicht aber ist immer wieder gut fürn raid usw. zu gebrauchen
Meine Meinung ist das jede klasse eizigartig bleiben soll und jeder hat seine zauber seine attacken find ich echt nicht fear nur weil noobs nicht damit klar kommen und sagen ich muss jede klasse mit egal welcher klasse fertig machen 
ist nicht der sinn der sache es ist so gemacht, das man nur mit bestimmten klassen zb. pala fertig machen kann nehmen wir mal hex ist sehr schwer als retri zu killen
Gruss Rycardo


----------



## Avolus (12. Oktober 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Wer von den Bobs heute kennt noch "Shrike" der schon Ret gespielt hat, als die meisten der Fürze hier noch /Spit/lol/Rofl geschrieben haben
> wenn sie nen Pala gesehen haben in BC, falls sie überhaupt schon BC spielen durften.



Hätte ich ein Pic online, dass ein kleines onanierendes Kind vor einem Star-Poster zeigen würde, wäre es jetzt genau >>hier<<


----------



## Mayestic (12. Oktober 2010)

also ich muss da leider auch sagen das ich palas hasse ^^
daher hab ich mir selber einen gebaut und siehe da jetzt werde ich gehasst aber das gefällt mir ganz gut
von daher

jeder der denk ein pala sei zu imba soll sich selber einen bauen und nur noch pala spielen

richtig balanciert war wow noch nie
es gab immer verliererklassen und gewinnerklassen

dann ein nerv
viel geweine und du die klasse wechselt wieder


----------



## Arthas1993 (12. Oktober 2010)

> Ich sag dazu nur mimimimi
> Warum sollte Bubble genervt!
> Ich spiele selber spiele pala, bubble ist bei mir ganz unten ich benutz sie fast nicht aber ist immer wieder gut fürn raid usw. zu gebrauchen
> Meine Meinung ist das jede klasse eizigartig bleiben soll und jeder hat seine zauber seine attacken find ich echt nicht fear nur weil noobs nicht damit klar kommen und sagen ich muss jede klasse mit egal welcher klasse fertig machen
> ...



pala heiler bleibn in pvp sehr stark da könnne viele sagen was sie wollen auch wenn viele es im bezug auf den vergelter mit den gottesschild meinen
aber die bekommt man wenn der full pvp gear hat und noch dazu recht gut spieln kann auch mit 3-4 dd's im bg nicht down


----------



## Didjumoi (12. Oktober 2010)

OnkelPle schrieb:


> Wer macht denn im PvP nen Eisblock an, wenn er alleine gegen eine andere Klasse kämpft? Das is ja wie das Totstellen vom Jäger im PvP... Außerdem gibt es als Mage auch noch mehrere Talente, womit man anderen entkommen kann oder "geschützt" weiterhin Schaden raushaut... Mit Eisblock hat man ehr eine Fähigkeit, welche - meiner Meinung nach - ehr für PvE gedacht ist. Aggro Reset bzw der "Oh Kacke" (Sorry) Button! Unsichtbarkeit wird doch auch von kaum einen genutzt, wie ich letztens mal wieder in einem BG gemerkt hab. Es gibt so viele Fähigkeiten bei jeder Klasse, die nur etwas bringen, wenn man sie gezielt einsetzt... Ich spiele jede Klasse und nutze vielleicht grade mal 10% aller Fähigkeiten im Kampf - Situationsbedingt vielleicht mal 30% aber nie 100% meiner Fähigkeiten.
> 
> Damals war ich einer von denen, die ihre Hunter Fähigkeiten wirklich mal genutzt haben und damit auch umgehen konnten. Andere hatten ihr Pet dagegen auf Aggressiv stehen, welches dann wie ein Frettchen auf Dope in die Mobgruppen gesprungen ist...
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will: Ich denke schon, dass ich ein wenig über jede von mir gespielte Klasse weiß (das sind alle) aber keine zu 100% perfekt beherrsche - aber ich weiß ganz genau, dass wenn man sie wirklich beherrscht ein Pala Schild nur ein Grund zum lachen ist...


ich hab nich behauptet pvp pro zu sein, aber darauf läufts schlichtweg hinaus, wenn man in der offenen welt nem angriffslustigen pala übern weg läuft und nicht geübt ist.

wayne ... stein, schere, papier is nunmal das A und O ... spiel ich halt mal Stein.


----------



## Schiimon (12. Oktober 2010)

Balance > Spieler.
Wenn Spieler rumwhinen wird das einen Grund haben.

+ Ich habe gehört, dass alle Schurken kein Stealth mehr haben. Hat mir der Großonkel eines Kameraden eines Schwagers einer entfernten Bekannten erzählt.

Wenn es passiert, wirst du nichts daran ändern können. Wenn es nicht passiert, mach keine sinnlosen Topics auf.
BTW: Bubble dauert in Cata nur noch 6 oder 8 Sekunden, hab vorhin mit nem Kumpel und seinem Pala zusammengequestet.


----------



## Stoni_PvP (12. Oktober 2010)

Wer ne 1on1 Balance will bekommt eins mit dem Paddel drüber.
Wer 2on2 gebalanced haben wil bekommt ebenso eines mit dem Padel drüber.
Und wer im §n3 den Pala nuked ohne ihn vom Bubbeln abzuhalten oder nen Dispeller dabei zu haben hat auch nur das Puddel verdient.
Leute ein Retardin kann heutzutage doch NIX mehr in der Arena der steht hinten im Eck dispellt brav und macht nur dann dmg wenn ein Kill bei rauskommen soll.
Bei Retris gehört nix generft ebenso wie bei Healpalis, ist doch auch Lustlos wenn der Ele + Destru da einmal 2 sekunden casten und er Dreck frisst.
Nur diese Gottverdammten Prots gehören wieder ausm PvP raus 
So, genug mimimi meinerseits
mfg der Destru Hexer^^


----------



## Braamséry (12. Oktober 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Dann nerft aber auch bitte Handauflegen weg, das ist ja wohl auch Uba. Muss man den Pala ebenfalls zweimal runterkloppen.
> Am besten, die ganze Klasse aus dem Spiel raus.



Es ist auch ne wundervolle fähgikeit, aber jede klasse hat vor und anchteile nud ist die bubble da noch ein extrema.



OnkelPle schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt: Ich spiele jetzt schon verdammt lange, aber ich habe noch nie einen Pala gesehen, der seine Bubble zündet und sich wegportet... Ich selber hab sogar 2 Palas und habe das noch nie gemacht irgendwie... Das mit dem Hochheilen hingegen schon, das machen Dudus, Priester und jede Klasse die sich heilen kann aber auch ständig. Jeder Dudu, dem ich im PvP begegnet bin, haut ständig nen HOT raus und wird immer und immer wieder hochgeheilt dadurch. Entweder man macht mehr Schaden, als sein HOT heilt, oder man hat ein Problem und muss warten, bis er OOM ist.
> 
> Seht es doch endlich ein: Jede Klasse hat seine Stärken und Schwächen!!! JEDE! Manche mähen mit ihrem Mage, Hexer oder sonstwas ganze Armeen um an Gegnern, andere sind damit aber schon überfordert, 3 Buttons innerhalb von einer Minuten zu finden. Es gibt in WOW nicht nur Pro- und Noobgamer sondern auch noch was dazwischen. Ich habe nur keine Ahnung, welcher der 3 Arten von Spielern man die ganzen Nerfs verdankt.



Ich habs auch net sonderlich oft gesehen, nur freut man sich als hunter eben wenn der pala fast down ist.
Wenn er sich da portet ist das mist.
Das mit dem dudu ist auch dumm. Ein pala kann sich von grundauf heilen, dazu brauch er keine bubble. Das ist, wie das heilen, eine grundfähigkeit. Die Bubble braucht man nur eig dazu net.



Kezpa schrieb:


> den fall b möchte ich net bestreiten oft genug selbst erlebt oder gemacht ^^
> 
> aber fall a ist mir ein rätsel....bleibst du beim pala stehen wenn er die bubble macht und sich vollheilt oder was?....als range dd solltest du dann sofort auf maximale distanz gehen...bubble is für mich soetwas wie eine kleine kampfpause wo man sich neu positionieren kann und vllt mal kurz durchatmen kann^^
> 
> ...



Wenn man bei fall a es so sieht, dass man eine unbegrenzte fläche hat ist das auch gut. Nur muss man hier eig vom BG oder der Arena ausgehen. Open PvP ist ja soweit tot.
Und wenn ich im BG nem pala solo begegne ist entweder 5sec dannach jmd von mir oder dem da wenn alles wie immer läuft.

In der Arena kann ich leider nicht unbegrenzt weit weglaufen.
Klar, durch fallen, scatterd shot etc kann ich den gut kiten, nur wenn der net dumm ist nutzt der die pausen um sich zu heilen und versucht mich, wenn auch minutenlang, nur immer 1-2 ma zu treffen und iwann down zu haben.
So lief es bei mir immer ab. 
z.B. in der nagrand arena konnt man wunderbar kiten, auch mal kurz verbinden. Nur konnte der sich in der zeit heilen was wesentlich effektiver ist. Dazu kommt die Hand der Freiheit wodurch der leicht an mich rankam. 
Da schlug der 1-2ma zu, wiederholte das 5ma und ich war down ohne ne chance zu haben, weil ich sowas wie self-heal nicht habe.


----------



## Kezpa (12. Oktober 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Dann nerft aber auch bitte Handauflegen weg, das ist ja wohl auch Uba. Muss man den Pala ebenfalls zweimal runterkloppen.
> Am besten, die ganze Klasse aus dem Spiel raus.



und wer bufft dir dann den SDK / SDW / SDM / SDR / gibt dir ne gute aura / 3 % dmg / 3 % haste bonus??

pfeife...pala ist so ziemlich eine der nützlichsten klassen des spiels....unersetzbar

jeder raid hat mindestens einen paladin dabei...immer

also laber net pala ausm spiel entfernen


----------



## Orgoron (12. Oktober 2010)

Vieleicht hat Blizz auch einfach eingesehen das es Müll ist wenn sich ein Pala 3 x Hochheilen kann und dabei noch Dmg raushaut wie ein Schurke.

Das Blizz damit aufs Mimimi von Spielern reagiert glaub ich kaum.

Ich spiel öfter BG´s und Palas haben da mittlerweile einfach überhand genommen und stehen meist im oberen Ende der Tabelle.


----------



## Orgoron (12. Oktober 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> und wer bufft dir dann den SDK / SDW / SDM / SDR / gibt dir ne gute aura / 3 % dmg / 3 % haste bonus??
> 
> pfeife...pala ist so ziemlich eine der nützlichsten klassen des spiels....unersetzbar
> 
> ...



Btw der einzige der hier rummflennt bist du


----------



## Saberclaw (12. Oktober 2010)

Die Fähigkeit Gottesschild stammt, wie von Kezpa erwähnt, aus Warcraft 3. Da war es allerdings so, dass sich der Paladin nicht selbst heilen konnte, mit oder ohne aktivem Schild.
Es sollte nicht schwierig sein, einen Mechanismus einzubauen, der den Pala in WoW daran hindert sich mit aktiven Gottesschild zu heilen. Der Bursche kann ja ruhig munter weiter auf den Gegner einkloppen (wobei hier die 50% weniger dmg sinnvoll sind), aber das sich selbst wieder vollheilen fand ich bisher am schlimmsten.

Ich sehe die "bubble" als oh-shit!-button. Ein Skill der einem den Hintern retten soll, wenns brenzlig wird, z.B. im BG aus dem Getümmel rennen zu können.
Ich hab mich darüber net informiert, aber so wie sich das anhört wird der Gottesschild entstellt und zwar vollends.


----------



## Shelung (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hasse die pala bubbel. Immer wenn diese dummen paladine fast tot sind machen die bubbel heilen sich und nuken dich um-.-


Ok flame vorbei xD


Es sit schwachsinn sie weg zu nehmen. jede klasse hat ihre vorteile.


Zum einen sind eismages viel schlimemr mit ihren bubbels die geschätze 50k dmg verzehren und ihrem eisblock blinzel trick. Selbiges gilt für priester.


Zum anderen sind die nerfigsten pvp klassen tanks^^.



Der druide mit standart 50k unbuffed und mit der *weis gerade net wies heißt* super lebens fähigkeit auf einmal 75k live hat xD.

Der pala tank der einem aus geschätzten 50 meter entfernung einen frisbie hintenrum einführt und das mit 10k dmg.

und Krieger tanks... naja maximal wenn man zaubert und dann alles zurück kommt xD


----------



## Kezpa (12. Oktober 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Balance > Spieler.
> Wenn Spieler rumwhinen wird das einen Grund haben.
> 
> + Ich habe gehört, dass alle Schurken kein Stealth mehr haben. Hat mir der Großonkel eines Kameraden eines Schwagers einer entfernten Bekannten erzählt.
> ...




ein Topic ist sinnlos wenn man eine simple frage beantwortet und eine meinungsäußerung hören möchte?

kommst du aus Polen?


----------



## Kalaida (12. Oktober 2010)

Ojeoje...

Joa, der Schurke muss auch unbedingt seine Kopfnuss verlieren, denn wenn die erstmal sitzt, biste oftmals down, ehe du dich überhaupt wieder bewegen kannst.

Und hexer: Fear weg!!! Ist mist, wenn man zum laufen gezwungen wird und dann an den DoTs verreckt.

Magier.... oh man! Frieren dich erst ein und kloppen einen dann aus der Entfernung down.

Und Krieger: Anstürmen und haben zuviel Rüsi, als dass man die noch rechtzeitig legen kann.

Priester... wtf!? Klopp da mal gegen ihre heilung gegen an.

Jäger: viele fallen, einfriern aus Entfernung, schon Radar an und wissen das du kommst und dann auch noch Pet... geht ja mal garnicht.

Dks: Ghoularmee, Todesgriff -> Down

Schamanen sind auch mist: Elezauber, Heilung und Mana satt, OP pur!

Druiden... Katze irre ausweichen und hohe dps, Baum Heilung pur, Bär hält zuviel aus und Eule ist sowieso mal fürn Müll. 




Mimimimimimimimi.....


Gehts noch? JEDE Klasse hat Vor und Nachteile. KEINE Klasse kommt gegen jede an. JEDE Klasse kannst du mit einer anderens chlagen. PvP ist Gruppenspiel und wer zu blöd ist und alles solo kloppen muss, soll duelle gegen unterlegene Machen.

PvP ist nunmal Stein,Schere, Papier und nicht "Ich bin Stein und alle anderen haben gefälligst Schere zu sein!"


Wie wäre es denn damit: Alle Klassen bekommen 70k Life, tragen Platte, sidn Kritimun und haben nurnoch den normalen Angrifsbutton. Natürlich tragen alle ein 2Hand-Schwert, damit sie auch den gleichen Schaden machen.

Dann benenen wir das Speil um in "War of Kiddys" und werben mit Einheitsbrei.


Meiner Meinung nach gehört PvP abgeschaft... das Geheule zerstört das besondere an den Chars, was sich auch schon im PvE bemerkbar macht. Wer nicht weis, was ich meine, spielt wohl auch noch nicht lang genug.


----------



## Kezpa (12. Oktober 2010)

ich mach jetzt nen neues thema auf mit ner anderen frage und guck ob wieder soviele darauf antworten      

danke für eure Antworten 

kann hier weg gemacht also zu gemacht werden

wie auch immer


----------



## Shelung (12. Oktober 2010)

Das proplem aht meiner meinung sowieso mit wotlk und dem burst angefangen.

Früher konntest du immer etwas überleben.


jetzt hat jede klasse irgendwelche f... fähigkeiten wo man nur noch am kotzen ist *sry*


entweder du wirst geblinzt*dingst*, rangezogen,tiefgefroren oder hast ein undurchdringbares schild aus bubbels oder live.


Das war mal viel harmonicher oder ich war damals wohl auf wolke 7^^


----------



## Tschinkn (12. Oktober 2010)

Oshidio schrieb:


> mit dem nächsten patch kann sich der heal druide nur alle 5 min in nen baum verwandeln, ist also halbert weg,


So ein Granatenschwachsinn. Der Druide heilt doch deshalb nicht schlechter. Nur anders.

Das Änderung bei allen automatisch gleich schlecht sein muss.

Bei einer Gehaltserhöhung gibts eine Änderung des Gehalts. Bei einer Verbesserung der Noten gibt's eine Änderung im Notendurchschnitt. Wenn das Brett vorm Kopf wegfällt und man plötzlich Dinge versteht, die man zuvor nicht verstanden hat, dann ist das Änderung.

Der Heil-Druide ist im Moment unglaublich LANNNNGGWEILIG. Ich hoffe deshalb sehr auf die Änderung.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2010)

@ TE

Da Du bereits im Eingangspost stark annimmst, das "Flames" (imo Unwort des Jahres) kommen ...
frage ich mich, wieso Du das Topics überhaupt in der Art erstellt hast.
Dann wirst Du auch noch beleidigend. oo

Das sind imo schon 2 Gründe, das Topic zu schliessen!

gn8


----------



## Captn.Pwn (12. Oktober 2010)

Kalesia schrieb:


> "Stein is so OP, muss generft werden." Sagt die Schere, "aber Papier is Balanced"



this



Shelung schrieb:


> Das proplem aht meiner meinung sowieso mit wotlk und dem burst angefangen.
> 
> Früher konntest du immer etwas überleben.
> 
> ...



ich hab wotlk pvp mit 3 klassen gespielt und finde es einfach großartig
wenn man sich wenigstens ein bischen mühe gibt stirbt man pro bg imo ja auch nur ein, zweimal
aber mit höheren überlebenschancen für alle wird das ganze doch ungleich langweiliger
aber ich will den tag icht vor dem abend verabscheuen, wenn cata live ist werden wir ja sehen was dabei rausgekommen ist


----------



## asmolol (12. Oktober 2010)

jede klasse hat seine spezialitäten, dazu gehören zB bei manchen die "OH SHIT" buttons, seien es bubble, block, dispersion (shadowpriest), vanish oder weissnet was.
bubble is fine.

einmal noch n tolles zitat von gaanz weit vorn im thread



> "Stein is so OP, muss generft werden." Sagt die Schere, "aber Papier is Balanced"



edit: damn @vorposter


----------



## xerkxes (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich würde dem Vergelter und dem Protadin das Gottesschild spritzen und nur dem Holy lassen.

Der Vergelter macht mittlerweile sehr gut Schaden und braucht keine Relikte aus alten Zeiten in denen er sozusagen als Gegenleistung zum geringeren Schaden die robusteste und zäheste Klasse im Spiel war. An der Offensive wurde großzügig geschraubt, nun sollte man es hinnehmen, wenn auch an der Defensive justiert wird.

Für einen Protadin macht das Gottesschild bei Tankaufgaben ohnehin weniger Sinn.


----------



## Luc - (12. Oktober 2010)

Kalesia schrieb:


> "Stein is so OP, muss generft werden." Sagt die Schere, "aber Papier is Balanced"



Ich konnt' mir das Lachen nicht verkneifen 

Edit: Gottesschild kann man doch als Priest wegpurgen, beziehungsweise mit "Massdispel" entfernen, oder nicht ?

MfG Luc


----------



## Norti (12. Oktober 2010)

Leute ...das Spiel muss sich nicht an den Spieler anpassen sondern andersrum.

Oder habt ihr Fussballer jamern gehört dass die andere Manschaft Top-Spieler eingekauft hat und die deswegen so Op sind?

Lernt euch anzupassen im Spiel, sonst machts keinen Spass mehr wenn alles easymode wird.

Alle die sich beschweren wissen bestimmt was "whosyourdady" bedeutet, gell 

Wo bitte bleibt die Herausvorderung wenn ihr euch alles totnerfen lasst?
Wir haben gesehn was das bringt wenn Blizzard sich den Spielern bäugt: WotLk

Die Palabubble ist genaso imba wie der Hexerfear, Schurkenstun usw.

Eine Fähigkeit wird nur so Imba wie ihr es glaubt.

Also als Krieger lach ich Paladine aus die Bubble zünden...Zerschmeternder Wurf-Kniesehen- Pala im dreck.


----------



## Kezpa (12. Oktober 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> Leute ...das Spiel muss sich nicht an den Spieler anpassen sondern andersrum.
> 
> Oder habt ihr Fussballer jamern gehört dass die andere Manschaft Top-Spieler eingekauft hat und die deswegen so Op sind?
> 
> ...




möcht ich sehen...wenn ich bubble mach und du den stun abkriegst wenn du den wurf casten willst #

und selbst wenn du den wurf machst hau ich entweder dann nen stun raus oder ich mach HDF und schon bist am arsch


----------



## Norti (12. Oktober 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> möcht ich sehen...wenn ich bubble mach und du den stun abkriegst wenn du den wurf casten willst #
> 
> und selbst wenn du den wurf machst hau ich entweder dann nen stun raus oder ich mach HDF und schon bist am arsch



Wurf hat mehr Reichweite als dein Hammer ;P

Und "Gimpwirbel" in Verbindung mit MS ist auch sehr praktisch bei Palas


----------



## teroa (12. Oktober 2010)

das geheule hat mit bc angefangen als die arena ins spiel kahm.


----------



## Braamséry (12. Oktober 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> Leute ...das Spiel muss sich nicht an den Spieler anpassen sondern andersrum.
> 
> Oder habt ihr Fussballer jamern gehört dass die andere Manschaft Top-Spieler eingekauft hat und die deswegen so Op sind?
> 
> Lernt euch anzupassen im Spiel, sonst machts keinen Spass mehr wenn alles easymode wird.



Hmm, mir kam grad was in den Sinn:

In Vanilla kam da mal so ein Schurke im Vanish vorbei.
Hat einmal hallo gesagt als ich gestunnt war, mich umgehaun und nen abschiedsbrief dagelassen.

Ich weiß nicht, ich hab mich ja angepasst. Bin ja auch liegenglieben, weil das immer passierte wenn da so n schurke kam, aber Spaß hat das nicht gemacht.

Merkst du was?

Klar muss man sich anpassen. Aber ab einem Grad macht es auch dann noch keinen Spaß.

Wenn ich als Hunter damals meine Anpassungsfähigkeit mit ner 10 beschrieben hätte, der Kill vom schurken, zum wiederholten mal, dem ne -15 auf meiner skala einbringt, mach das "-5"
Da komm ich beileibe nicht auf ein positives Spaßerlebnis. Und da muss dann das Spiel dafür sorgen, dass da zumindest ne 0 draus wird.


----------



## Bioernus (12. Oktober 2010)

der pala ist als gesamtpaket einfach etwas unverschämt gut ausgestattet. die bubble setzt dem ganzen nur die krone auf.


----------



## Zuogolpon (12. Oktober 2010)

Wenn dem Hexer sein Pet genommen würde, wäre das im PvP aber längst nicht so schlimm, wie beim Paladin der Gottesschild. Denn das "nur" hochheilen und wegrennen oder stehen bleiben und trotzdem 50% Schaden machen ist ja garnichts.
Die Chance zum unverwundbaren Hochheilen oder der Verlängerung des Lebens durch ein Unvewundbarkeitsschild habe andere Klassen überhaupt nicht.

Ich möchte die Bubble nicht abschaffen, aber es sollte zum Beispiel den durchdringenden Chaosblitz geben.


----------



## Klehriker (12. Oktober 2010)

So etwas in einem Forum zu klären ist völliger Blödsinn... denn die meisten Leute, die sich in Foren tummeln und dann auch noch auf solche Threads antworten sind diejenigen, denen "etwass" (in diesem Falle die Bubble) nicht passt.

Wer meldet sich denn im Forum und sagt: "Hey Leute, alles super gebalanced"? keiner natürlich

Aber ein Spieler, der grade frustriert aus einem BG oder ähnlichem kommt und von einem Pala besiegt wurde... das sind die Leute, die auf so etwas antworten. Das sie hierbei vielleicht im besagten BG vorher und nachher alle anderen Palas niedergestreckt haben und nur an einem (vielleicht wegen Bubble) versagt haben, das ist egal. 

Definitiv passend hierzu:





Kalesia schrieb:


> so is das halt in der Wohlstandsgesellschaft.
> 
> "Stein is so OP, muss generft werden." Sagt die Schere, "aber Papier is Balanced"


----------



## jeef (12. Oktober 2010)

Solange noch irgendwo in den Tooltips oder sonst wo
"Chance" vorkommt wird nie balance herrschen also
wayne!?

In ein paar Wochen wird was anderes geflamt
vllt sogar "mimimi bubble is weg need bubble"


----------



## Kryos (12. Oktober 2010)

Wow has been "ruined" according to people unhappy with one or two aspects of the game since its inception. Since it began, it's been ruined by rooftop camping, the removal of rooftop camping, the lack of honor, the implementation of honor, the lack of dishonor, the implementation of dishonor, the removal of dishonor, the removal of wall walking, rank rewards, decaying rank, the removal of rank decay, the removal of PVP titles, Ahn'Qiraj, Scourge Invasion, Zul'Gurub, the cost of mounts, the lack of information about TBC, all information released about TBC, playable Blood Elves, playable Draenei, Horde Paladins, Alliance Shamans, flying mounts, the timing of the release of TBC, the cost of flight, Jewelcrafting, the LFG channel, holding people accountable to the Terms of Use, meeting stones, arenas, the number of arena teams one player can have, arena-based gear rewards, the lack of battlegrounds, the addition of battlegrounds, everything about battlegrounds, Illidan being killable, Daily quests, instance-based reputations, the Darkmoon Faire, /pizza, playable wisps, Tinfoil Hat, the Armory, Warden, the lack of information about Wrath, all information about Wrath, a failure to revamp old world areas, the inability to transfer from PVE to PVP servers, hero classes, siege engines, cold weather flying, Wintergrasp being a PVP zone, death knights, the inability to start a new character of any class at 55 or higher, the lack of a dance studio, character recustomization, the inability to change race or faction, the cost of mammoths and motorcycles, the fall damage negation of mammoths and motorcycles, the removal of fall damage negation from mammoths and motorcycles, the ability to transfer from PVE to PVP servers, dual specs, Achievements, holiday events, Mountain Dew Game Fuel, streaming Blizzcon ’09 on pay per view, the revamping of Onyxia’s Lair, Worgen for the Alliance, Goblins for the Horde, revamped old world areas, the ability to change faction, the ability to change race, new race/class combinations, purchasable vanity pets, as well as weekly maintenance and patches 1.1 through the current one inclusive.

In that time, while WoW was being ruined by all of the above, WoW has quintupled its subscriber base. So don' t be disappointed if Blizzard doesn't leap to change whatever you say is killing the game.


----------



## Deregond (12. Oktober 2010)

Oh man, wieso eröffnet jetzt wieder jemand diese alte Diskussion, die es schon seit Anbeginn der Zeit gibt? -.-

Was manche hier schreiben ist echt lächerlich: "Der Pala mit seinen 3 Bubbles blablabla"

Ist euch vllt. schon mal aufgefallen, dass wenn der Pala einen seiner CD's einen Debuff kriegt der ihn davon abhält ALLE seine Cooldowns zu nutzen? Ich finde Schurken sollten wenn sie Vanish benutzen ab jetzt auch Cooldown auf Adrenalinrausch etc. kriegen *mimimimimimi*

Überlasst das Balancing am besten Blizzard -_-


----------



## Rodulf (12. Oktober 2010)

oja der Über-Pala und die ewig alten Legenden ...

es gibt den oben erwähnten Debuff, der nennt sich Vorhahnung und verhindert für 2min, das man Gottesschild, Schildwall oder Handauflegen und Hand des Schutzes auf sich selbst bzw. auf das Ziel mit diesem Debuff wirken kann ... diesen Debuff gab es nicht immer, der wurde erst mit einem Wotlk Patch eingeführt, nachdem der Paladin im PVP zu stark war und jeder rumgejammert hat der es nicht schaffte einen Paladin zu besiegen ...

für das Solospiel war die Kombination aus Bubble + Handauflegen immer sehr nett, das ging leider nicht mehr, was ich persönlich im PVE schon als krassen Eingriff hinnehmen musste ...

Wer im PVP ne Bubble nutzt um sich selbst zu heilen hat meiner Meinung nach auch einen an der Waffel, als Pala hat man einen begrenzten Manapool, den Holy nehm ich da mal raus und ich nutze meine Bubble im PVP (ich mach keine Arena) wenn sich mal wieder 5 Hordies auf mich stürzen und die Dots meine HP in einer wahnsinnsgeschwindigkeit fallen lassen, dann ergreife ich nämlich die Flucht und hoffe so in den 8 sec in die Range eines Heilers zu kommen ... ansonsten überlegt man sich als Paladin schon ganz genau welchen CD man zündet und wenn ich der Meinung bin ich muss mich heilen, dann nehm ich sicherlich eher das Handauflegen als die Bubble ...

Alle Nerfs die der Paladin im letzten AddON hinnehmen musste resultierte aus dem nicht ausreichend balancierten PVP Spiel ... es gab ne Healburg, ein Protbuild mit PVP Heilerklamotten, die war schwer zu knacken, weil es im Tankbaum ein Talent gab, das 60% der HP in ZM umwandelte ... im PVE hat es keinen gejuckt, weil der Pala ne Aggromaschine war/ist aber die Arenafreaks fanden es doof ... das Talent wurde geändert, jetzt wird 80% der Stärke in ZM umgewandelt, im PVP ist jetzt der Prot-DD ziemlich stark, ein Tankbuild mit RET-PVP Gier und wieder jammern viele rum ...

ich als PVE-Tank der halt auch ab und an mal PVP macht könnte genauso rumjammern, gegen Hexer sehe ich keinen Stich, eigentlich gegen jede Klasse die halbwegs skill hat aber weil ich auch mal verlieren kann und mit Gedanken mache, was ich beim nächsten Mal besser machen kann, lege ich im 1on1 ausser Bäumen, Heil-Priestern und Hexern so ziemlich alles was mir vor den Schild läuft ... dabei nutze ich meine CDs sinnvoll und die Bubble dient halt tatsächlich nur dafür entweder die letzten paar % zu zergen oder die ganzen Dots zu dispellen und eventuell in Range zu kommen bspw. bei nem Hexer oder um aus dem Dauerstun von nem Schurken zu kommen ...

Im Raid also im PVE beschwert sich komischerweise niemand über die im PVP so verhassten Fähigkeiten des Paladins, Handauflegen für nen Tank oder nen Heiler, Hand des Schutzes für die Hardmodes, Schildwall um als Tank mehr DMG zu fressen, Bubble um fiese Debuffs zu entfernen oder halt als Heiler mit Opferung oder Aufopferung Schaden vom Tank oder aus dem Raid zu nehmen ... 

ich hatte in diesem Addon echt das Gefühl, das der Pala immer weiter generft wurde, nicht alles war unbeding nachvollziehabr und ja der Paladin war zum Start von WotLK echt stark aber viele Nerfs resultierten aus dem PVP/Arena Bereich und wir haben uns immer damit abgefunden und werden dies wohl auch weiterhin tun ...


----------



## Kalaida (12. Oktober 2010)

Da fällt mir gerade was ein....

Ist schon lange her und ich kann keinen Link dazu geben aber einige werdens sicher denoch bestätigen können.

In einem Bluepost haben Blizzadrmitarb eiter offen und ehrlich zu gegeben, dass von Seiten blizzard bereits die Meinung herscht, dass die Einführung von PvP alla BG und Arena ein riesen Fehler war, das sich das balancing der chars so zwangsläufig aufs PvP (ja, nicht aufs PvE) bezihen müsse, was ein wirkliches Balancing extrem erschwert, ja fast unmöglich macht.

Soweit aus der offizielen meinung.

Ist auch der Grund, warum sich Klassen mitlerweile größenteils gleich anfühlen.

Ich erinner mich noch gern an die zeit, wo der Arkanaschuss des Jägers noch einen Buff bannen konnte. Wurde ja auch schon lange rausgenommen, doch mit dem rauspatchens des banneffekts, wurde auch die Existensberechtigung des Skills im höheren bereich quasie entfernt.


Schön war die Zeit, als ich mir als Jäger noch ebenbürdige Kämpfe mit Schurken leistete, Magier udn Hexer umnietete, an Palas udn Schamis krepierte und Krieger und Dudus austrickste. Es machte Spaß, weil ich einen Platz hatte und wusste, was ich konnte bzw. wie ich die kämfpe anstellen musste. Nun gehe ich nicht mehr PvP, weils alles gleich ist. Wer zu erst angreift, killt zuerst... so in etwa. 

Besonders ist was anderes.


----------



## DarkerO (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe in letzter Zeit auch öfters Arena gespielt (Diszi (Kumpel) + Rogue (ich) ) und natürlich nervt (nicht nerft) es, wenn ein Pala, wenn er fast down ist seine Bubble zündet. Aber dazu gibt es dann doch was zu sagen:

1. Gibt es genug Palas, die ihre Bubble wohl nicht in ihrer Leiste haben, auch wenn ich mich immer wieder wundere, wenn ein Pala einfach so umkippt, ohne die Bubble zu benutzen...
2. Ein gut getimter crit (100% Crit Fertigkeit wie bei Rogue, Schamy...) kann auch Wunder gegen die Bubble wirken. Pala auf 6k life, viele zünden da noch nicht die bubble, sondern wollen heilen, rennen oder was auch immer. Heilen nen Tritt ins Gesicht, Kaltblütigkeit (100% Crit bei nächster Attacke) gezündet und BÄM gibts nen 6k Crit, je nach Eq des Palas halt.
3. Disspellen ftw, die meisten Palas merken das nicht mal und casten einfach weiter und bleiben stehen, wunderschönes Ziel, wie man es sich wünscht.

Klar gibt es auch Kämpfe in denen einem die Bubble zum Verhängnis wird, wenn der Pala Healer mit 35k life einfach nicht kaputt gehen will und man ihn dann nochmal nach der Bubble töten darf. Hierbei ist anzumerken, dass ein manaburned Pala auch so gut wie tot ist 

So, Thema beendet, kann mir jetzt jemand sagen, wie man als Schurke einen Frostmage tötet? Wieso Hero in Arena geht (0,5s Blitzschläge inc.)? Und vor allem, WTF ist Starfall?! Riesenwitz...
Jede Klasse hat etwas, das sie besser macht als eine andere, aber dafür andere Nachteile hat. Hier fällt mir als Schurke nur noch der Baum ein, an dem ich mir auch oft die Zähne in der Arena ausbeiße.
Was solls, dafür hab ich gegen Krieger zum Beispiel keine Probleme. Gimpwirbel? Gimpentwaffnen inc.!

Balance wird es nie zu 100% geben, Schere, Stein, Papier lässt grüßen.

MfG

EDIT: Morgen kommt 4.0.1, lasst uns die "(Insert random class here) ist voll OP, OMFG WTF?!" Threads begrüßen! Mit dem Patch wird vieles wieder anders, freue mich drauf, wieder mehr Spannung im PvP, wenn man die Fertigkeiten der Gegner nicht mehr alle kennt


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Oktober 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> viele finish moves von bossen durbrechen das schild und fauldarm auf jeden fall


Unsinn. Ich spiele selbst Paladin und ich kenne NICHTS, was das Gottesschild durchbrechen kann, weder das Ausatmen von Fauldarm noch die Eisnova von Sindragosa (stand gestern im heroischen 10er mittendrin und hab die Tanks gemütlich weitergeheilt) - ja nicht mal der Enrage. Während alle anderen umkippen zünde ich das Schild und sehe zu wie der wütende Boss mit 500% mehr Schaden auf mich eindrischt und ERST Schaden macht, wenn GS abläuft. Also erzähl nicht solches halbgares Zeug.

Apropos "halbgar": Genau das ist das Problem. Viele Spieler haben schlicht und ergreifend nicht die geringste Ahnung, was der Paladin eigentlich kann und darstellt. Es kursieren die wildesten Gerüchte a la "Gottesschild hält 3 Minuten und der Pala verursacht darunter 200 % mehr Schaden" oder eben, wie unser Arthas meint, dass "Finishingmoves von Bossen das Schild durchbrechen". Nichts davon ist wahr. Wahr ist dagegen, dass der Paladin auf ALLES, was er zum Selbstschutz einsetzt, einen Debuff für 2 Minuten erhält, der die restlichen Schutzmaßnahmen unnutzbar macht sowie die "Flügel" (20% mehr Schaden) für 30 Sekunden verhindert. Sehr imba, wirklich.

Dieses sinnlose Generfe geht mittlerweile soweit, dass ein Heilpaladin keine Handauflegung (im Raid, nicht im PvP!!!!) mehr auf den Paladintank wirken kann, weil dieser dann den Debuff bekommt und somit für 2 Minuten seine Schutzskills wie "Göttlicher Schutz" nicht mehr nutzen kann. Ich hoffe, alle Paladin-zu-stark-Whiner denken mal daran, wenn der Tank verreckt und ein Wipe ansteht... dann sollten sich die Paladine gemütlich zurücklehnen und sagen: "Ja sorry, die Community hat gesagt wir sind im PvP zu stark, also wurden wir im PvE generft und können jetzt dies und jenes nicht nutzen was den Wipe verhindert hätte". Vielleicht fangen dann einige Gehirne mal an zu arbeiten... wobei ich eher nicht damit rechne.


----------



## Alucaard (12. Oktober 2010)

Hmm tja also vorweg ich gönne dem Magier den Eisblock und ebenso dem Paladin sein Gottesschild halte aber beides für einen Grottenschlechten versuch zu balancen im PvP.
Denn im PvE werden diese beiden Talente zu 99,99999 % nur dann angewandt wenn eh der Raid am sterben ist und man Reppkosten sparen will für anderes fällt mir jetzt keine Situation ein wo so ein Talent im PvE gebraucht werden würde.

Was das Faire / Unfaire angeht kann man sehn wie man will ich für meinen Teil würde es vorziehn wenn beides Knackbar wäre das wiederum dürfte aber auch nicht zu leicht sein (sehr hohe HP Zahl) damit wäre dann die Diskussion glaube auch beendet.

Aber mal ehrlich das Spiel ist stellenweise schon so verhunzt wurden weil die Klasse den Vorteil wollte und die anderen nicht nachstehen durften da vermisse ich Entwickler die auch mal der verzeihung "blöden" Masse den Stickefinger zeigen.
Denn das ist einer der Fälle wo es angebracht und sehr Sinnvoll wäre denn wer alles im Godmode legen will kann sich selbst was basteln und sollte nicht auf den offiziellen Servern Spielen.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Oktober 2010)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Denn das ist einer der Fälle wo es angebracht und sehr Sinnvoll wäre denn wer alles im Godmode legen will kann sich selbst was basteln und sollte nicht auf den offiziellen Servern Spielen.


Heut Abend mal testen, ob IDDQD oder IDKFA auch in WoW funktionieren. Ältere Spieler wissen was gemeint ist...


----------



## Manotis (12. Oktober 2010)

Endlich wird die bubble generft es gibt keinen skill der so op ist wie diese rotz bubble ja palas flamed mich ruhig  ist einfach so..


----------



## Alucaard (12. Oktober 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Heut Abend mal testen, ob IDDQD oder IDKFA auch in WoW funktionieren. Ältere Spieler wissen was gemeint ist...



Hehe.....


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> ... IDDQD oder IDKFA ... . Ältere Spieler wissen was gemeint ist...


Aha - und warum weiß ich nicht, was damit gemeint ist? 
Wohl eher, weil es nix mit älteren Spielern zu tun hat.
Denn da gab es noch nicht solch dermaßen katastrophalen Abkürzungssalat. 

greetz


----------



## peeck (12. Oktober 2010)

Oshidio schrieb:


> ... Außerdem wenn ein pala seine bubble benutzt um sich zu heilen, tu ich das genau so (ok mim rogue nur verband aber besser als nichts).
> Zudem müsste mann auch andere skills nerven wie eisblock, schattenkugeldings vom shadow etc. Zuletzt mein ich das die bubble eh nicht entfernt wird, ist schon zu lange im spiel ohne das sie iwie genervt wurde, also warum jetzt anfangen?



Der Schurke heilt sich in Catalyst mit einer neuen Fähigkeit und der kleinste Verband heilt für nur 17k.... also da freut man sich eher noch über die Bubble im PvP


----------



## heiduei (12. Oktober 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> so um mal eines klar zustellen,
> der pala hat auser den schild noch weiter unfaire vorteile gegenüber andrern klassen:
> 1. kann er in einer PvE skillung wunderbar auch sehr gut PvP machen als Vergelter
> 2. hat er 2 stunns die und ich spiele arena als diszi priester sehr hart dort sein können und dann macht er noch das gotteschild und wär ich nicht grade priester
> ...



alda, dafür waren wir Palas classic und bc total die mobbingopfer , was mit cata wahrscheinlich wieder so sein wird (ICH HASSE HOLYPOWER!!!! BIN ICH EIN SCHURKE ODER WAS ???  ). aber egal, es gibt immer noobs , die ich leicht wegnatzen kann xD moment, da war doch was ...


----------



## Rodulf (12. Oktober 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Unsinn. Ich spiele selbst Paladin und ich kenne NICHTS, was das Gottesschild durchbrechen kann, weder das Ausatmen von Fauldarm noch die Eisnova von Sindragosa (stand gestern im heroischen 10er mittendrin und hab die Tanks gemütlich weitergeheilt) - ja nicht mal der Enrage. Während alle anderen umkippen zünde ich das Schild und sehe zu wie der wütende Boss mit 500% mehr Schaden auf mich eindrischt und ERST Schaden macht, wenn GS abläuft. Also erzähl nicht solches halbgares Zeug.
> 
> Apropos "halbgar": Genau das ist das Problem. Viele Spieler haben schlicht und ergreifend nicht die geringste Ahnung, was der Paladin eigentlich kann und darstellt. Es kursieren die wildesten Gerüchte a la "Gottesschild hält 3 Minuten und der Pala verursacht darunter 200 % mehr Schaden" oder eben, wie unser Arthas meint, dass "Finishingmoves von Bossen das Schild durchbrechen". Nichts davon ist wahr. Wahr ist dagegen, dass der Paladin auf ALLES, was er zum Selbstschutz einsetzt, einen Debuff für 2 Minuten erhält, der die restlichen Schutzmaßnahmen unnutzbar macht sowie die "Flügel" (20% mehr Schaden) für 30 Sekunden verhindert. Sehr imba, wirklich.
> 
> Dieses sinnlose Generfe geht mittlerweile soweit, dass ein Heilpaladin keine Handauflegung (im Raid, nicht im PvP!!!!) mehr auf den Paladintank wirken kann, weil dieser dann den Debuff bekommt und somit für 2 Minuten seine Schutzskills wie "Göttlicher Schutz" nicht mehr nutzen kann. Ich hoffe, alle Paladin-zu-stark-Whiner denken mal daran, wenn der Tank verreckt und ein Wipe ansteht... dann sollten sich die Paladine gemütlich zurücklehnen und sagen: "Ja sorry, die Community hat gesagt wir sind im PvP zu stark, also wurden wir im PvE generft und können jetzt dies und jenes nicht nutzen was den Wipe verhindert hätte". Vielleicht fangen dann einige Gehirne mal an zu arbeiten... wobei ich eher nicht damit rechne.



^^

was meinste wie oft ich von meinen Gildenmates im TS höre, gleich zündet er seine Bubble und heilt sich dann mit Handauflegen  ... zum Anderen nochmal der Hinweis an alle Gehirnakrobaten hier, ein Paladin der halb wegs was von seiner Klasse versteht wird in der Arena oder im überhaupt im PVP NIEMALS seine Bubble zünden und sich darin selbst hochheilen, der Manapool von Prot + Ret reicht einfach nicht aus um mal eben 30-60k HP wegzuheilen, da nehm ich doch lieber mein Handauflegen und seh zu die nächsten 2min zu überleben um dann die Bubble zu zünden ...

desweiteren kann ich als Tank auch tatsächlich kein Handauflegen mehr nutzen, weil ich Vorahnung durch den Schildwall drauf habe, dass heißt in dem Moment, wo ich merke der oder die Heiler schaffen es nicht mich oben zu halten kann ich nur zusehen, wie der Ardent Defender procct (was sich mit dem Patch ja auch erledigt hat weil es zu stark ist) und ich dann trotzdem im Dreck liege ...

und dann nochmal die Frage, was war zu erst da, der Gottesschild oder das PVP ???


----------



## heiduei (12. Oktober 2010)

Rodulf schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> was meinste wie oft ich von meinen Gildenmates im TS höre, gleich zündet er seine Bubble und heilt sich dann mit Handauflegen  ... zum Anderen nochmal der Hinweis an alle Gehirnakrobaten hier, ein Paladin der halb wegs was von seiner Klasse versteht wird in der Arena oder im überhaupt im PVP NIEMALS seine Bubble zünden und sich darin selbst hochheilen, der Manapool von Prot + Ret reicht einfach nicht aus um mal eben 30-60k HP wegzuheilen, da nehm ich doch lieber mein Handauflegen und seh zu die nächsten 2min zu überleben um dann die Bubble zu zünden ...
> 
> ...



nunja, das problem ist blos , das pala nich handauflegungund GS gelichzeitig kann xDD
und um auf deine Frage zu antworten: Die Bubble


----------



## Pro328 (12. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man sich in Bubble nicht mehr bewegen kann bleibt ja echt nur der Ruhestein :O


----------



## Famenio (12. Oktober 2010)

Die Bubble ist einfach Hammer...
Sollte bei Fauldarm der 2. tank umkippen
und ich hab schon stacks drauf, dann schnell Bubble, spotten
und schon hab ich keine Stacks mehr und wir haben noch länger Zeit...

Bei jeglichen Bossen, wo es knapp ist und der Raid liegt schon,
ich hab noch 7% Live, der Boss hat 30k live noch..
Ich zünd Bubble und hau ihn noch runter.
Meine Mitraider werden es mir danken.

Nur mal 2 Beispiele, in der ich alleine durch die Bubble meinen kompletten Raid gerettet habe,
dass wir den Boss nicht noch ein 2. Mal machen müssen.

Also versteh ich nicht, was denn nur negativ an einer Bubble ist.
PvP ist mir Wayne, da habta Pech gehabt, 
Aber im Raid, wenn so eine Situation kommt und der Pala keine Bubble mehr hat
bzw. während er sie zündet nichts mehr machen kann, 
dann fangt ihr wieder an zu nerven, das Blizz doof ist, das sie das genervt haben...
Also ich bin für die Bubble, auch wenn ich kein pala wäre.


----------



## Knallkörper (12. Oktober 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Vieleicht hat Blizz auch einfach eingesehen das es Müll ist wenn sich ein Pala 3 x Hochheilen kann und dabei noch Dmg raushaut wie ein Schurke.
> 
> Das Blizz damit aufs Mimimi von Spielern reagiert glaub ich kaum.
> 
> Ich spiel öfter BG´s und Palas haben da mittlerweile einfach überhand genommen und stehen meist im oberen Ende der Tabelle.




Am oberen ende der Nahrungskette meinste oder... also ich seh da immer Hexer, Warri oder Hunter?!


----------



## KillerBee666 (12. Oktober 2010)

Tounho schrieb:


> Ich hab nie was gehört das die ausm Spiel soll. Wiso auch? Mage hat block und andere klassen wie Schurke War dk ham ähnliches.
> Ich find den Pala halt nur allgemein zu stark. Früher wars besser gebalanced (mimimi xD).



Stellt sich die Frage ob dus ernst mein Und was du Mit Früher meinst, Vanilla? Wo nen Pala Eichhörnchen ge Two hittet hat.. und zwar nur wenn er 2 Mal gekrittet hat, und das war sehr Unwarscheinlich. Nein aba ehrlich ich glaube nen Magier hätte nen Vergelter Pala plattgemacht nur wenn er diesen einen Feuerzauber (Spontanzauber mit cd wo am gegner sone Kleine explosion kommt) benutzt.

Aber das mit der Bubble wust ich net, ist das echt so? Oder haste vieleicht die Bubble gesehen die der Pala nem anderen geben kann w2enn er sich selbst Opfert.


----------



## heiduei (12. Oktober 2010)

Rodulf schrieb:


> oja der Über-Pala und die ewig alten Legenden ...
> 
> es gibt den oben erwähnten Debuff, der nennt sich Vorhahnung und verhindert für 2min, das man Gottesschild, Schildwall oder Handauflegen und Hand des Schutzes auf sich selbst bzw. auf das Ziel mit diesem Debuff wirken kann ... diesen Debuff gab es nicht immer, der wurde erst mit einem Wotlk Patch eingeführt, nachdem der Paladin im PVP zu stark war und jeder rumgejammert hat der es nicht schaffte einen Paladin zu besiegen ...
> 
> ...



/sign, aber classic/bc war der Paladin eh 10 sec. autohit afk


----------



## Arthas1993 (12. Oktober 2010)

> Unsinn. Ich spiele selbst Paladin und ich kenne NICHTS, was das Gottesschild durchbrechen kann, weder das Ausatmen von Fauldarm noch die Eisnova von Sindragosa (stand gestern im heroischen 10er mittendrin und hab die Tanks gemütlich weitergeheilt) - ja nicht mal der Enrage. Während alle anderen umkippen zünde ich das Schild und sehe zu wie der wütende Boss mit 500% mehr Schaden auf mich eindrischt und ERST Schaden macht, wenn GS abläuft. Also erzähl nicht solches halbgares Zeug.
> 
> Apropos "halbgar": Genau das ist das Problem. Viele Spieler haben schlicht und ergreifend nicht die geringste Ahnung, was der Paladin eigentlich kann und darstellt. Es kursieren die wildesten Gerüchte a la "Gottesschild hält 3 Minuten und der Pala verursacht darunter 200 % mehr Schaden" oder eben, wie unser Arthas meint, dass "Finishingmoves von Bossen das Schild durchbrechen". Nichts davon ist wahr. Wahr ist dagegen, dass der Paladin auf ALLES, was er zum Selbstschutz einsetzt, einen Debuff für 2 Minuten erhält, der die restlichen Schutzmaßnahmen unnutzbar macht sowie die "Flügel" (20% mehr Schaden) für 30 Sekunden verhindert. Sehr imba, wirklich.
> 
> Dieses sinnlose Generfe geht mittlerweile soweit, dass ein Heilpaladin keine Handauflegung (im Raid, nicht im PvP!!!!) mehr auf den Paladintank wirken kann, weil dieser dann den Debuff bekommt und somit für 2 Minuten seine Schutzskills wie "Göttlicher Schutz" nicht mehr nutzen kann. Ich hoffe, alle Paladin-zu-stark-Whiner denken mal daran, wenn der Tank verreckt und ein Wipe ansteht... dann sollten sich die Paladine gemütlich zurücklehnen und sagen: "Ja sorry, die Community hat gesagt wir sind im PvP zu stark, also wurden wir im PvE generft und können jetzt dies und jenes nicht nutzen was den Wipe verhindert hätte". Vielleicht fangen dann einige Gehirne mal an zu arbeiten... wobei ich eher nicht damit rechne




ich spiele diszi heiler und habe biss heute 2 vorfälle gehabt wos durchbrochen worden ist das war obsi 3d beim drachen und 2 mal bei arthas also sag nicht es geht gar nicht 
aber dennoch ist das zünden beim tank nicht sehr angebracht weil ich schon erlebt habe wie er dadurch die aggro verloren hatt 




> alda, dafür waren wir Palas classic und bc total die mobbingopfer , was mit cata wahrscheinlich wieder so sein wird (ICH HASSE HOLYPOWER!!!! BIN ICH EIN SCHURKE ODER WAS ???  ). aber egal, es gibt immer noobs , die ich leicht wegnatzen kann xD moment, da war doch was ...



tja anscheinent jetzt nichtmehr sonst täte nicht der großteil nen pala spieln 
aber überleg mal was können andre klassen das es ausgeglichen wird mit dem pala ? :
1: Schurken können sehr oft stunnen und schnell in pvp killn ABER dafür halten sie wenig aus mit leder rüstung
2: Magier sind auch sehr gut im pvp aber nur solange sie auf range bleibn wenn sie in den nahkampf kommen machen sie wenns geht eisblock (so jetzt versammeln sie 5-6 spieler umher)
und sobald's gebannt oder ausläuft issser tot

und pala hat gleich mehrere sachen was im beim überleben helfen das fängt beim handauflegen an und hört beim gottesschild auf und dann kommen nocht die sachen wie sdk
und sdm und co. und nur weil jetzt 1 sache genervt wird reggen sich gleich alle so auf ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Aha - und warum weiß ich nicht, was damit gemeint ist?


Weil Du offensichtlich mit Doom 1 & 2 zwei der besten PC-Spiele aller Zeiten verpasst hast.^^



Arthas1993 schrieb:


> ich spiele diszi heiler und habe biss heute 2 vorfälle gehabt wos durchbrochen worden ist das war obsi 3d beim drachen und 2 mal bei arthas also sag nicht es geht gar nicht
> aber dennoch ist das zünden beim tank nicht sehr angebracht weil ich schon erlebt habe wie er dadurch die aggro verloren hatt


Aha... und was hat Dein Diszi mit dem Gottesschild vom Paladin zu tun?! Dein (Machtwort) Schild absorbiert pauschal gesagt soundsoviel Schaden und geht dann weg/ muss nachgesetzt werden... das des Palas hält bis zum Dispell durch einen Spieler oder bis zum Ablauf der bisherigen 12 Sekunden. Punkt. Ich spiele einen Paladin, also erzähl mir als Nichtspieler nicht, was der kann und was nicht. Wenn der Pala verreckt ist hat er kein Gottesschild gezündet, sondern höchstens Hand des Schutzes (kriegt man so eine leuchtende Krone überm Kopp), welches aber lediglich körperlichen Schaden absorbiert, nicht aber magischen/ elementaren (wie die Feuerwände bei Sartharion oder den Eisigen Winter bei Arthas). Gottesschild hält im Raid ALLES ab was ein Boss macht, basta! Du kannst in der Flammenwand bei Sarth genauso stehen wie im Winter oder auch dem Entweihen bei Arthas, Dir passiert NICHTS bis die Zeit des Schilds um ist. Und bevor Du mich weiter belehren willst... spiel selbst einen Paladin, dann musst Du nicht wie ein Blinder von der Farbe reden.^^

Auch ein Tank kann GS zünden, muss das aber sehr genau timen, bspw. wie Famenio erwähnte bei Fauldarm wenn er abspotten muss und noch Stacks drauf hat oder in Pd(O)K in der Übergangsphase von Gormok zu den Würmern, um die Blutung wegzukriegen. Das ist das was ich meine: Jeder denkt er kann mitreden, weil er dies und jenes schon "miterlebt hat" oder sich "hat sagen lassen" und meint, er wisse es nun besser als die, welche die betreffende Klasse auch tatsächlich spielen.


----------



## gehhamsterbn (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde die Zeiten vermissen in denen noch Bubble und Ruhestein meinen Pixela*** gerettet haben :'(


----------



## heiduei (12. Oktober 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> und pala hat gleich mehrere sachen was im beim überleben helfen das fängt beim handauflegen an und hört beim gottesschild auf und dann kommen nocht die sachen wie sdk
> und sdm und co. und nur weil jetzt 1 sache genervt wird reggen sich gleich alle so auf ^^



es belibt ja nicht dabei, haste schonmal holy power aufm ptr ausprobiert ? ich glaube nich ...


----------



## JustMy2Cents (12. Oktober 2010)

Leethas schrieb:


> Jeder hat sein eigenes Spielzeug womit er im PvP nervan oder die gegner ärgern kann^^
> ... Jäger totstellen...


Da fallen im PVP ja auch so viele drauf rein. ;-)

Die richtige fiese Fähigkeit bekommen die Hunter erst mit Cata verpasst, wenn sie(inkl. Pet) ebenfalls in Stealth gehen können.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Oktober 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> es belibt ja nicht dabei, haste schonmal holy power aufm ptr ausprobiert ? ich glaube nich ...


Soll heißen? Erleuchte uns Nicht-PTR-Spieler.^^


----------



## Manaori (12. Oktober 2010)

Also... ich geh hier mal vom PvE aus. PvP spiele ich nicht oft, nicht gerne, mir fehlt die Erfahrung, ergo nietet mich sowieso alles um im Normalfall  (Soll ich jetzt sagen: Nerf alle anderen? *g*) 
Und im PvE finde ich die Bubble überhaupt nicht OP. Sogar in manchen Dingen eher unpraktisch.... Denn was macht der DD Pala, wenn er zu viel Aggro zieht? Hexer haben Seele brechen, Mages Eisblock, Shadows verblassen, Schamanen Wind Shear (Okay, der ist für'n Arsch.) usw. Bis auf den Eisblock können alle munter weiter Schaden machen. Der Pala hingegen zündet bubble und ja.. gut... er kann sie wieder wegklicken, sobald die Aggro weg ist. Aber nervig ists doch. 
Als Heiler finde ich sie recht praktisch. Ähnlich wie das Priesterschild benutze ich sie halt, wenn ich - ja, ich geb's zu - mal zu faul zum Laufen bin, ich wo bin wo ich weiß, der Tank kann mir die nicht abspotten,e gal, wie sehr es mich nervt, oder als O-shit-button, wenns halt schief läuft und ich merke, wenn ich mich jetzt auch noch heilen muss, verreckt mir die Gruppe. Únd O-shit-buttons braucht nunmal jede Klasse, sorry. Die habe ich als Schamane (Nature's Swiftness und... ach... Name vergessen ), als Priester sowieso (das Engelchen, Schild im Allgemeinen) und eben auch als Pala. Und so solls auch bleiben. 

Und, auch wenn ich mich nun als Noob oute, während der Levelphase habe ich als Tank auch hin und wieder bubble benutzt - natürlich gezielt  Bestes Beispiel Sethekhallen. Fehlpull, weil mal wieder wer nicht hinten geblieben ist, obwohl ichs dreimal angesagt habe (bin bei den fiesen Gruppen schon oft genug gewiped), ergo: Jede Menge MObs, ein Fear nach dem anderen, ich komm gar nimmer dazu, irgendwas zu tun, und ein Add kloppt am Heiler rum. Was mach ich? Bubble, sofort wegklicken, mir die Mobs zurückspotten und den Heiler retten. Und siehe da, zumindest ein Teil der Gruppe hat überlebt. 
Nur, um zu erklären, dass auch Tanks hin und wieder durchaus berechtigt sind, die Bubble zu benutzen  Man muss nur wissen, wie. Und drauf achten, dass alle Spots frei sind.


----------



## Famenio (12. Oktober 2010)

Also fangen wir mal an:

Hexer wird das Aderlass genommen
Magiern wird der Eisblock genommen
Druiden wird das Wurzeln genommen
Schurken bekommen nach jedem Stun den sie machen 15 sec CD auf eine weitere Stunmöglichkeit
DKs wird das "ranziehen" genommen (weiß grad nicht wie das heißt)
Schamanen wird die Feuernova genommen(oder war es Flammenschock?)
Priester wird der Manaraub genommen
Jägern wird der Rückzug genommen
Kriegern wird das Anstürmen genommen

Also wenn dem Pala die Bubble genommen wird, 
dann soll das alles mit den anderen Klassen passieren.
Das nenne ich dann ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit  



Manaori schrieb:


> Also... ich geh hier mal vom PvE aus. PvP spiele ich nicht oft, nicht gerne, mir fehlt die Erfahrung, ergo nietet mich sowieso alles um im Normalfall  (Soll ich jetzt sagen: Nerf alle anderen? *g*)
> Und im PvE finde ich die Bubble überhaupt nicht OP. Sogar in manchen Dingen eher unpraktisch.... Denn was macht der DD Pala, wenn er zu viel Aggro zieht? Hexer haben Seele brechen, Mages Eisblock, Shadows verblassen, Schamanen Wind Shear (Okay, der ist für'n Arsch.) usw. Bis auf den Eisblock können alle munter weiter Schaden machen. Der Pala hingegen zündet bubble und ja.. gut... er kann sie wieder wegklicken, sobald die Aggro weg ist. Aber nervig ists doch.


Hand der Erlösung ftw


----------



## heiduei (12. Oktober 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Soll heißen? Erleuchte uns Nicht-PTR-Spieler.^^



das problem ist, das man erstmal 3 stacks holy power aufladen muss, damit sich die Fähigkeiten lohnen... der eig. einzige zauber um HP zu generieren ist der Kreuzfahrerstoß, und der hat ne Abklingzeit von 6 sec. -.- und jetzt stell dir das mal vor !


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Sogar in manchen Dingen eher unpraktisch.... Denn was macht der DD Pala, wenn er zu viel Aggro zieht? Hexer haben Seele brechen, Mages Eisblock, Shadows verblassen, Schamanen Wind Shear (Okay, der ist für'n Arsch.) usw. Bis auf den Eisblock können alle munter weiter Schaden machen. Der Pala hingegen zündet bubble...


Das tut ein


Manaori schrieb:


> Noob


Ein Profi-Vergelter, der alle seine Fähigkeiten kennt, nutzt Hand der Erlösung und senkt damit sekündlich seine Aggro um 2%.


----------



## Arthas1993 (12. Oktober 2010)

> Aha... und was hat Dein Diszi mit dem Gottesschild vom Paladin zu tun?! Dein (Machtwort) Schild absorbiert pauschal gesagt soundsoviel Schaden und geht dann weg/ muss nachgesetzt werden... das des Palas hält bis zum Dispell durch einen Spieler oder bis zum Ablauf der bisherigen 12 Sekunden. Punkt. Ich spiele einen Paladin, also erzähl mir als Nichtspieler nicht, was der kann und was nicht. Wenn der Pala verreckt ist hat er kein Gottesschild gezündet, sondern höchstens Hand des Schutzes (kriegt man so eine leuchtende Krone überm Kopp), welches aber lediglich körperlichen Schaden absorbiert, nicht aber magischen/ elementaren (wie die Feuerwände bei Sartharion oder den Eisigen Winter bei Arthas). Gottesschild hält im Raid ALLES ab was ein Boss macht, basta! Du kannst in der Flammenwand bei Sarth genauso stehen wie im Winter oder auch dem Entweihen bei Arthas, Dir passiert NICHTS bis die Zeit des Schilds um ist. Und bevor Du mich weiter belehren willst... spiel selbst einen Paladin, dann musst Du nicht wie ein Blinder von der Farbe reden.^^
> 
> Auch ein Tank kann GS zünden, muss das aber sehr genau timen, bspw. wie Famenio erwähnte bei Fauldarm wenn er abspotten muss und noch Stacks drauf hat oder in Pd(O)K in der Übergangsphase von Gormok zu den Würmern, um die Blutung wegzukriegen. Das ist das was ich meine: Jeder denkt er kann mitreden, weil er dies und jenes schon "miterlebt hat" oder sich "hat sagen lassen" und meint, er wisse es nun besser als die, welche die betreffende Klasse auch tatsächlich spielen.



damit hab ich nur gemeint wie ichs schon gesehn habe das es durchbrochen worden ist punkt !



> es belibt ja nicht dabei, haste schonmal holy power aufm ptr ausprobiert ? ich glaube nich ...



nicht nur der pala sondern alle werden besser wenn du mal auch auf die andren klassen schaust


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Oktober 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> damit hab ich nur gemeint wie ichs schon gesehn habe das es durchbrochen worden ist punkt !


Dann solltest Du das nächste Mal genauer hinschauen, dann bleiben Dir solche Irrtümer erspart.^^ Und es ist eine weitere Bestätigung meiner vorigen Aussage. "Ich habe gesehen", "Der Bruder vom Kumpel meines Cousins dritten Grades hat gesagt", "Neulich hab ich in nem anderen Forum gelesen"... merkst Du was?


----------



## Kabooom254 (12. Oktober 2010)

Kalesia schrieb:


> "Stein is so OP, muss generft werden." Sagt die Schere, "aber Papier is Balanced"



Haha made my Day


----------



## Jesbi (12. Oktober 2010)

Leethas schrieb:


> Jeder hat sein eigenes Spielzeug womit er im PvP nervan oder die gegner ärgern kann^^
> ...*Jäger totstellen*...



Der war gut


----------



## heiduei (12. Oktober 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> nicht nur der pala sondern alle wenn du mal auch auf die andren klassen schaust



hab ich getan, und ich muss sagen das sich mage/dudu/Krieger/tank oder heal-pala  VIEEEL leichter und besser spielen lassen als ein retri paladin ...die haben zwar immernoch eine Herausforderung, aber lassen sich leicht kontrollieren ...


----------



## Shasta (12. Oktober 2010)

Also um mal alles zusammenzufassen:

UUUUWÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHH, meine Klasse wird generft, UUUUUUUWÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHH


----------



## Huntergottheit (12. Oktober 2010)

naja so op ist das nicht

jeder prriester weiß,jeder normale priester dispellt instant die bubble und krieger können glaub ich seit neuestem auch das schild weghaun

zudem hat man dann auch auf anderes cd


----------



## Famenio (12. Oktober 2010)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> ...krieger können glaub ich seit neuestem auch das schild weghaun


Das können sie schon ewig...
mit dem zerschmetternden Wurf glaube ich war das


----------



## heiduei (12. Oktober 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Das können sie schon ewig...
> mit dem zerschmetternden Wurf glaube ich war das



jo... was mich an anfang etwas gewundert hat,als ich in 1k winter bubble an hatte weil ich fischen wollte und dann ein Krieger mich weggenatzt hatt -.-


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Oktober 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Das können sie schon ewig...
> mit dem zerschmetternden Wurf glaube ich war das


Jo, so heißt der. Aber der lässt sich wenigstens noch kontern, da der Krieger den "wirken" muss. Also sobald man den "Castbalken" unterm Portrait sieht, eine Buße/ Hammer auf den Warri (sofern CD frei) oder den neuen Unterbrecher (endlich haben wir auch sowas). Dann kann man eine Heilung anbringen.


----------



## Cloudhunter (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich seh es schon als unfairen Vorteil an wenn der Pala seine Bubble anschmeißt und trotzdem noch alles machen kann (Schaden, Heilen) 
während Mages und Hunter wenn sie sich unverwundbar machen gar nix, bzw nur noch Fallen legen können. Und die beiden Klassen haben dabei keine Platte an und um einiges weniger Leben als der Pala.
So ungerechtfertigt find ich die Änderung also nicht wirklich.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Oktober 2010)

Cloudhunter schrieb:


> Also ich seh es schon als unfairen Vorteil an wenn der Pala seine Bubble anschmeißt und trotzdem noch alles machen kann (Schaden, Heilen)
> während Mages und Hunter wenn sie sich unverwundbar machen gar nix, bzw nur noch Fallen legen können. Und die beiden Klassen haben dabei keine Platte an und um einiges weniger Leben als der Pala.
> So ungerechtfertigt find ich die Änderung also nicht wirklich.


Diese Klassen haben aber auch gänzlich andere Mechanismen, sich Gegner vom Leib zu halten. Schon mal als Vergelter gegen einen guten Frostmagier gekämpft? Der hat gegen ALLES was Du machst Konter... er kann Dir das Gottesschild sogar entziehen und sich selbst überstülpen. Seine Fähigkeiten sind auch derart, dass er Dich hinter sich her kitet, Dir mühelos sämtliche CDs entlocken und Dich praktisch wehrlos machen kann. Gegen einen solchen Gegner nützt die Blase also überhaupt nichts. Schlechtes Beispiel, Cloud...


----------



## Famenio (12. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du so eine Klasse spielst, selber schuld...
hättest ja auch n pala spielen können, 
dann würdest du jetzt nicht so reden


----------



## heiduei (12. Oktober 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Diese Klassen haben aber auch gänzlich andere Mechanismen, sich Gegner vom Leib zu halten. Schon mal als Vergelter gegen einen guten Frostmagier gekämpft? Der hat gegen ALLES was Du machst Konter... er kann Dir das Gottesschild sogar entziehen und sich selbst überstülpen. Seine Fähigkeiten sind auch derart, dass er Dich hinter sich her kitet, Dir mühelos sämtliche CDs entlocken und Dich praktisch wehrlos machen kann. Gegen einen solchen Gegner nützt die Blase also überhaupt nichts. Schlechtes Beispiel, Cloud...



/sign ich hab nen mage auf 80 und der hatt so 7-8 kalssiges pve eq, aber wenn ich frost + bg mache, hau ich mit der zeit s7 palas wech... aber nur solange niemand anderes dazu kommt , z.b. krieger oder dudu


----------



## The-Quila (12. Oktober 2010)

Kalesia schrieb:


> "Stein is so OP, muss generft werden." Sagt die Schere, "aber Papier is Balanced"



mehr gibts nich zu sagen


----------



## Yiraja (12. Oktober 2010)

Tounho schrieb:


> Ich hab nie was gehört das die ausm Spiel soll. Wiso auch? Mage hat block und andere klassen wie Schurke War dk ham ähnliches.
> Ich find den Pala halt nur allgemein zu stark. Früher wars besser gebalanced (mimimi xD).



omg wo is der paladin denn bitte zu stark ? alle die sich morgen einloggen un feststellen müssen das der pala mal wieder einfach noch schlechter geworden ist flamed auch mal rum^^


----------



## Chirogue (12. Oktober 2010)

wenn du die bubble nur benutzt um ausm cc zu kommen oder dich zu heilen brauchst du eh nich laufen odeR?


----------



## Kuya (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe die Flamerei auch nicht wirklich.
Das Gottesschild nerft nichtmal ansatzweise so sehr, wie der elende 6 sekunden-Stun.
Aber das die den Stun behalten verstehe ich ja auch, ohne würden die Caster garnicht mehr down bekommen.


----------



## Taniquel (13. Oktober 2010)

massenbannung ,hat ja nen langen cd , aber die meisten palas kennt man doch nach ein paar bg's


----------



## Rodulf (13. Oktober 2010)

sollen sie es nerfen ... mir ist es mittlerweile eh total Hupe was die mit meiner Klasse machen ... am Ende finde ich mich damit ab oder ich lass es einfach bleiben und höre endlich auf WoW zu zocken ...

die ganzen Noobs die sich hier mit Halbwahrheiten zu Wort melden werden eh erst zu frieden sein, wenn sie alles in den Popo geschoben bekommen ... witzigerweise merkt man, dass die Leute die sich hier als ernsthafte PVP Spieler melden keine Probleme mit der Bubble haben und viele scheinen es auch einfach nicht zu verstehen, das es in einem Duell nur einen Sieger geben kann ... 

Die Leute, die hier argumentieren, es gäbe zu viele Palas, die sollten mal genauer hinschauen, ich kenne wenige wirklich gute Palas, die mit der Fülle an Styles überhaupt ansatzweise klar kommen aber oje ist ja ne faceroller Klasse, kann ja jeder spielen ...

ich seh meinen Prot nicht nur als Tank, ich seh den immernoch als supporter und bisher war es auch gut, das ich als Tank nicht permanent einen Style raushauen musste sondern 80% aller anderen Tanks einfach aggromässig abgezogen habe, dadurch blieb mir einfach immer genug Zeit das zu tun, wofür der Pala immernoch m.M.n. die stärkste Klasse ist, er supportet und hilft der Gruppe, er opfert sich auf ... 

gerade in den Hardmodes kann man die eine oder andere Fähigkeit immernoch ganz gut gebrauchen, wobei mein RL mir auch schon gesagt hat, ich brauch das und das nicht machen, was allerdings an der Qualität meiner Stammgruppe liegt und nicht an der nutzlosigkeit der Styles ...

wenn ich nen Vergelter frage warum der nicht Hand der Erlösung auf sich castet und der mir sagt, das hat er nicht geskillt, dann gehört nicht der Pala generft sondern der Avatar gelöscht ...

wenn ich beim Phasenwechsel von Gomrok dem Sec-Tank eine Hand des Schutzes gebe und mir die Blutung runter bubble dann beschwert sich keiner ...

wenn ich beim Lord im HM meinem aufgespiessten Kollegen im Feuer ne Hand des Schutzes gebe und gleichzeitig den Gruppenschaden durch Raidbubbel + Gottesschild abfange nur weil der Boss wieder voll bugggy in der Mitte wirbelt, dann beschwert sich auch niemand ...

wenn im PVP meine einzige Möglichkeit an den Priester oder Hexer zu kommen die Bubble ist, dann nutze ich die auch dafür, Magier können sich auch wegblinzeln aber ne die meisten stehen halt doof rum, ballern mit ihren Spiegelbildern eine quadzillion Krits raus, frosten den Pala am Boden fest und wundern sich, dass der einfach weiterläuft, HdF wtf, da brauch ich nichtmal ne Bubble für und aus dem 6sec Stun kommt auch jeder raus, wenn er entweder Mensch ist oder seine Insignie trägt, warum ein Mage im PVP kurz vor dem Ableben in seinen Eiswürfel abtaucht versteh ich eh nicht, der ist doch eh schon tot und sollte lieber den Blinzeln CD frei halten aber nun ja ... die wenigen die sich bisl auskennen, wissen halt das es im PVP und speziell in der Arena darum geht die CDs des Gegners zu ziehen und ihn so in die optimale Killrange zu bringen, da wartet man halt bis der Pala bubblet und gut ist, dann muss ich mir halt ne Strategie zu recht legen und nicht sofort nach nen nerf schreien ...

ich hab bisher auch alle meine 1on1 gegen andere Palatanks gewonnen und das ich gewinne wusste ich meistens schon noch während der Gegner 50% HP oder mehr hatte, da muss man halt einfach mal bisl abwarten und sehen welche CDs der zieht, ihr glaubt nicht wie viele Palas vollkommen planlos die Bubble zünden und am Ende trotzdem tot sind ... bei Vergeltern das selbe, die zünden halt buble und heilen sich hoch ... lol, dann zünd ich halt auch ne Bubble oder überleg mir ob nicht Handauflegen besser wäre bzw. reicht oftmals auch einfach nur der Schildwall gegen nen Meele und ein vernünftiges Blocktrinket ...

ach ich schweife ab, nehmt uns ruhig die Bubble ... wird sich ja eh nix ändern ...


----------



## JustxShoot (13. Oktober 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> Find ich ziemlich lächerlich ( bin selber paladin )


Ok, alles klar.



Kezpa schrieb:


> schiebt euch eure flames , ihr wisst schon wohin^^



Passen leider keine mehr rein =/


----------



## Fasor (13. Oktober 2010)

Cloudhunter schrieb:


> Also ich seh es schon als unfairen Vorteil an wenn der Pala seine Bubble anschmeißt und trotzdem noch alles machen kann (Schaden, Heilen)
> während Mages und Hunter wenn sie sich unverwundbar machen gar nix, bzw nur noch Fallen legen können. Und die beiden Klassen haben dabei keine Platte an und um einiges weniger Leben als der Pala.
> So ungerechtfertigt find ich die Änderung also nicht wirklich.



was mit cata ja auch kein gewicht mehr hat da die lebenspunkte für die klassen an die plattenträger angepasst wird und sogar die rüstung


----------

